# MAPS: by Robo. WDW places & how to get there.



## Robo

*Note:  Maps found below are not current and do not reflect and accurate depiction of the parks.  It is recommended guests view maps available on MyDisneyExperience app.*

*Contents of this Thread:*
(*Click on a heading below* to go directly to its post.)

• *Magic Kingdom* w/*Outside MK Fireworks Viewing Maps* -Post #2
• *Epcot • FW & WS* w/*Routes to Soarin', Test Track, Mission:SPACE -&- Norway/Frozen* -Post #3
• *Disney's Hollywood Studios* w/*Fantasmic!* -Post #4
• *Disney's Animal Kingdom* w/*Pandora -&- Rivers of Light Seating* -Post #5
• *Ft. Wilderness Campground* w/*Hoop Dee-Doo, Mickey's BBQ -&- Campfire Movies* -Post #6
• *Going Place-to-Place* *How do I get there from here?* -Post #7 
*• Handicap Parking Areas at Parks and Resorts Posted by Disser Ray Sharpton*
__________________________
The Posts below contain collections of maps of WDW that I have created over time
in order to answer many "Where is..." questions on the DISboards.

WDW events, attractions, and locations are generally in a state of flux,
so the maps have always been (and currently are) an ongoing work-in-progress.
Suggestions are always welcome.

If you see something in a map that's out-of-date, I wouldn't be too surprised.  

__________________________
*Link to the printed maps provided by Disney at Walt Disney World-*
http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/index.htm


----------



## Robo

*MK Entrance Gate Area*
As of Jan. 9, 2017, the MK Rope Drop Welcome Show is held on the Castle Stage (directly in front of the castle.)
MK guests are admitted onto Main Street USA 60-75 minutes before the posted opening time
so that they can stroll, shop, or otherwise await "Rope Drop Time."
At that time, the ropes in the Hub that are blocking the entrances to all of the MK lands will be dropped, and guests will be admitted into the attraction areas.




*MK Hub*




*MK - PARADE ROUTE*

The 3 O'Clock Parade (Festival of Fantasy) and both the MVMCP and MNSSHP parades start near Spalsh Mtn. and exit near the Firehouse.

Less crowded than on Main Street, but still spectacular viewing can be found near the Hall of Presidents, or deep into Frontierland, past the Country Bears.
(But at night, from those locations you won't be able to see the spectacular, not-to-be-missed show "Celebrate the Magic," that is actually projected on the front of the Castle... which begins about 15 minutes before the fireworks.)




Below is a rough estimate of the* Happily Ever After *Fireworks viewing spots
on the south side of Cinderella Castle.
The projections presented on the castle facade can only be seen from this front side.

You also want to be able to see the spectacular show that is actually projected on the front of the Castle,
"Once Upon a Time," which is scheduled within an hour before and/or after the fireworks.




*MK-Tony's Dining Pkg. Parade Viewing Area (facing East)




MK-Tony's Porch and Backstage Pathway gate (facing East)*





*MK-Backstage Pathway: Noodle Station Route (facing West)*








*MK-Backstage Pathway: Crystal Palace Route (facing North)*
This is a "utility pathway" that is seldom opened to guests
except in the case of extreme Main St. overcrowding.






------------------------------------------------
*MK- 3 Backstage Pathways: *
Adventureland/Frontierland Path and Tomorrowland Path are seldom opened to guests
except in the case of extreme Main St. overcrowding.
(Possibly on/near New Years, Christmas, July 4th, Easter.)
The broken line indicates a possible backstage passage just to the east of Pirate's entrance.







*MK - from NOODLE STATION > PARADE ROUTE*
Guests at the Dessert Party will be at a distance of 180-220 feet (2/3 of a football field) from the parade, with guests standing between them and the parade entries.

Shown is the "old version" of the Hub, before the 2015 rebuild. The views are still
similar, but there can now be more "guest activity" (as guests walk by) between the
Noodle Station and the parade route.
*







MK - from NOODLE STATION - Castle View for Celebrate the Magic*
Shown is the "old version" of the Hub, before the 2015 rebuild.
The views are still similar, however.

*






MK Hub Rope Drop to Peter Pan's Flight *
Three Routes to Peter Pan.
If the "through the castle route" (green) is closed, choose whichever of the others you prefer.
"West of the castle" path (blue) may be a bit shorter than the Liberty Square (orange) route,
but how the CMs open the ropes may affect which way you can go the earliest.







*MK Hub Rope Drop to Space Mtn. (facing East) *
Shown is the "old version" of the Hub, before the 2015 rebuild.







*MK Main Street to Space Mtn. (facing East) *
Shown is the "old version" of the Hub, before the 2015 rebuild.







*MK Main Street to Seven Dwarf's Mine Train*
Shown is the "old version" of the Hub, before the 2015 rebuild.







*MK - Tomorrowland*







*Magic Kingdom / TTC Parking Lot*






*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




*Magic Kingdom Fireworks Viewing 
from Outside the Magic Kingdom*

The "*Happily Ever After*" evening spectacular at MK
features many projections on the front facade of Cinderella Castle
in addition to the many fireworks in the show. Since those projections
will not be seen from viewing locations outside the MK park, seeing the
"full effect" of "Happily Ever After" will dictate viewing the show at least once
from a good vantage point inside MK, on Main Street, preferably in or near the Hub.

The Beach at the Polynesian Resort offers a great view
of the FIREWORKS portions of the MK Fireworks spectaculars.
However, the area with the most direct and centered MK view is now much smaller than it used to be due to the construction of the DVC on-the-water rooms.
That specific small area might be restricted to Poly guests on evenings like New Year's Eve, July 3rd and 4th, and possibly other of the most crowded of fireworks "event nights."

They do "pipe in" the audio of the shows, but most nights it is nearly inaudible on the Poly beach.






Here's a photo I took from the Poly Beach-

*MK Fireworks (MVMCP Christmas Finale)*






Also, for a "drink and viewing" from the Poly there is  *Trader Sam's Grog Grotto* (*HERE*.)

-----------------------------

More Viewing Spots-

You can see the MK fireworks shows very well from the TTC
(and they pipe-in clear, crisp audio from the show.)
Note: you are not allowed to stand directly in the actual Ferry loading area.






You can see the MK fireworks from the boat-dock and an outside
observation deck near Narcoossee's restaurant at the Grand Floridian.
There is rumored to be an upcoming paid "Wishes Dessert Party" that will be held on that boat dock.
The Narcoossee's Deck shown is now reserved only for guests of the restaurant.


*Good viewing from the Gasparilla Grill Patio overlooking the Marina.*
The sound of the show is piped into the red circled area too.
(But, it is generally at rather low audio levels.)







----------------------------
At the *Contemporary*, there is viewing on an outdoor
observation area on the 4th floor.
The California Grill observation areas are reserved for patrons that day of the Grill or Bar.
(The audio of the fireworks show is also piped in to these locations.)










(Fireworks shown above are simulated.)

----------------------------
At *Wilderness Lodge*, the "secret place" to watch the MK fireworks is from the northern area of the Cast Member (CM) Parking Lot.






----------------------------
At the *Fort Wilderness *Campgrounds Marina (angle shown on the map below,) some of the view (especially of the "Fantasyland" pyro)
is blocked by the now unused Discovery Island in Bay Lake and by the high-rise buildings of the Contemporary Resort.
But, the view from the Ft. Wilderness' sand beach (farther north) is more open.
Still the tree-level can block the views of the lower-firing pyro.


Here are the angles of the views in the Bay Lake area.







Below are the angles of the views in the Seven Seas Lagoon area.






----------------------------------

As for viewing the MK fireworks from INSIDE the dining area of restaurants (you need ADRs, and most are usually busy during the shows)...
you can see (and hear) them at California Grill at Contemporary,
'Ohana at the Poly, at Trader Sam's and Trader Sam's outdoor patio at the Poly, Narcoossee's at the Grand Floridian,
and (if you have access there) the Top of the World at Bay Lake Tower.


----------



## Robo

*Epcot - Main Entrance*




*Epcot Morning Entry Routes - Future World*




*Epcot Entry - Front gates & International Gateway to Frozen & Soarin'*




*Epcot - Future World *





*Epcot - World Showcase

Epcot Fireworks Dessert Party* and *Epcot Fireworks FP+*
areas are near the "Twin Gift Shops" at the entrance from Future World.
(Around #13 & #14.)






*Epcot - All*


----------



## Robo

*==============================*
Until I can build new DHS *Toy Story Land *map,
you can click on the link below to see the WDW printed version.
*Toy Story Land Map - New!
==============================

DHS Entry Path to Toy Story Land.*






*DHS Entry Path to Jedi Training Academy Sign-up *(this can change at any time.)








*DHS FIREWORKS Viewing (Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular)*





*DHS FIREWORKS Viewing -  Outside the park.*
Views of the higher-flying fireworks seen along the plum-colored pathway inside the area that I *shaded in green* on the map below.







*DHS - ALL Areas*




*DHS - UPPER Areas Detailed*




*DHS - LOWER Areas Detailed*



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

*Guests don't really wait in line *for the first (or only) F! performance of the evening.
The CMs open the theater an hour or more before show-time.
Guests at that time will simply walk slowly through the very long pathways to the theater and file in to find a seat.

What a FastPass for Fantasmic! offers is more CHOICE in seating.

If you DO get a F! FastPass, you can choose to sit in either the FP section (virtually the entire left half of the theater) or the Standby section (virtually the entire right half of the theater.)
So, whatever section has the better seating at the time you arrive, you can go there.
Without a FP, you can only choose a seat in the Standby section.

*There is a very good chance that you can get a FP+ for F! as a 4th or 5th FP of the day because they issue SO MANY of them (enough to cover nearly the entire left half of the seating.) On many nights, it is possible that you can get a FP+ for F! as you are walking to the theater.*

As to when to arrive at the theater, I'd get to there 45-60 minutes before the show-time.
Even WITH having a FP or Dining Pkg. reservation, don't wait too late.

On *busy *nights, the CMs can stop holding the reserved sections within 20-30 minutes before show-time, and turn over any available seats to waiting walk-in guests.

Guests who learn how to take advantage of the various available "tools" and timing strategies will be able to take more control over their WDW experiences.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Map Below-
Arrows indicate the center of the seating.
Shaded areas:
*(First or Only F! performance of the evening)*
Cyan= Standby (walk-in) seating
Red= Dining Package Reserved
Blue= FP+ Reserved
Purple= Can be either FP+ or Dining Plan Reserved, depending on needs.

*(Second or Third F! performance of the evening)*
Cyan= Standby (walk-in) seating
Red, Purple, Blue= FP+ Reserved
(Although much of the outer Blue will likely be used for Standby.)


----------



## Robo

*DAK Morning Rope Drop & Rivers of Light Seating - Wide Shot*






*DAK Central Area: Tusker House & Pandora*






*DAK Central - WS w/Routes to Pandora and Dual Routes to Expedition Everest*






*DAK Central - WS w/Routes to Pandora and Dinosaur*






*DAK Path to Pandora  (Guest Drop-Off spot in Guest Parking Lot: bottom right)*







*DAK - Rivers of Light Seating   *Version- Feb. 25, 2017

Notes regarding updated seating and entrance locations and loading procedures from DISers who have attended recent shows are welcome.







*DAK - Expedition Everest Area*







*DAK *"DRIVING or BUS" TO AKL (No walking to/from the resort and park is allowed.)






*DAK with Area Resorts *


----------



## Robo

*Ft. Wilderness Settlement Area - Hoop-Dee-Doo • Boat & Bus*







*Ft. Wilderness - Outpost/Parking Area *







*Ft. Wilderness EX-WIDE with Campfire & Wilderness Lodge*







*Ft. Wilderness WIDE - Satellite *







*Ft. Wilderness MWS Satellite w Campfire & Hoop *







*Ft. Wilderness - Medium Shot - w Campfire & Meadow Bus Stop*







*Ft. Wilderness - Closeup w Campfire & Pool*






*Ft. Wilderness <> Wilderness Lodge - Bike and Walking Path*


----------



## Robo

*"Going Place-to-Place" WDW Maps
----------------------------------
EXPRESS TRANSPORTATION BUS terminal locations.
are available at the bottom of this post.
NOTE: "Express Bus Transportation" ended Aug. 23, 2017. It MIGHT return at some future date. Stay tuned.
----------------------------------------------

ALL Parks & most Resorts
*





*Boardwalk Area (facing West)*






*
DHS to Epcot - ALL to FRONT GATES & Resorts - Walking Paths *








*DHS to Epcot Int'l. Gateway*
Friendship stops, in order, (in each direction) are as follows:
Epcot (International Gateway) >
Boardwalk
Yacht & Beach Club
Swan & Dolphin
DHS
----------
DHS >
Swan & Dolphin
Yacht & Beach Club
Boardwalk
Epcot (International Gateway)






*
Fantasia Gardens MiniGolf-Swan*






*
Epcot International Gateway Area
*




*
MK to Contemporary&BLT - WALKWAY*







*MK area - TTC w/ FIREWORKS Ferry Dock Viewing *







*MK area - Poly and TTC-All BLDG-TTC Walk Path*







*MK area -TTC to Poly to Grand Floridian PATH*







*Wilderness Lodge NORTH w/CM Parking Lot*








*Wilderness Lodge - w/BIKE & WALKING PATH*







*EXPRESS TRANSPORTATION BUS terminal locations.
NOTE: "Express Bus Transportation" ended Aug. 23, 2017. It MIGHT return at some future date. Stay tuned.*


----------



## LENNON500

Labor of love buddy, thank you!!!!


----------



## BrianL

Just incredible! Thanks, Robo!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Really needs to be a sticky!


----------



## areno79

This is awesome!! Great job and thank you for putting this together for us!!


----------



## Micca

I know people have requested these to be all in one place for a long time.  Excellent work, can't imagine the time consumed by this project.


----------



## Lavitz

As someone who has recently tried to save as many of your maps as possible, and given up after realizing there were so many and in so many places, thank you!!!!!


----------



## bbjunkie

I was to comment because I figured we shouldn't bog down the post with a bunch of replies, but I couldn't help myself.  ROBO, YOU ROCK!!


----------



## Robo

Thanks for so many kind words!

Yup, there are a lot of maps (created and updated over many years.)
There are also many more that are kind of "detailed to specific questions" so I've not included them in this thread.


BTW, we're now pinned as a STICKY on this board.
Thanks to *hiroMYhero* and the other dedicated DISboard moderators.


----------



## emij

THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## motogp

OK....so if you don't know it all.........you are pretty close!  . Much thanks!!!!


----------



## BigAlsGal

Bout time!!!!


----------



## Marbel

Whoa!!! That is a ton of work! Very impressive and so so helpful. Thank you!


----------



## jetdoctor

nice work robo


----------



## DizDaD7

*A-W-E-S-O-M-E.! ! !    .....*


----------



## SDSorority

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!  THANK YOU!


----------



## pmdeve

Awesome!!!  Thank you.


----------



## CheriePenguin

Thank you so much for all your hard work on these - and it's awesome having them all in one place and easy to find!!


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

Stellar!!!


----------



## PabloMax

Would have been nice to have a few of these for our trip a couple of weeks ago.

Guess we'll just have to go back!


----------



## Alice777

All I can say is WOW!  You are the greatest!


----------



## CarolynFH

Redundancy isn't always bad, is it?


----------



## Accident

Found a couple more that could use an update:

- MK - from NOODLE STATION > PARADE ROUTE

shows old hub, doesnt' take into account the walkway that is now used as a crossing spot in the street so there tends to be a crowd blocking view.

- MK - from NOODLE STATION - Castle View for Celebrate the Magic 

Old hub, image says desert party which now has a second seating area in what used to be fastpass section.


----------



## revdon64

BEST. THREAD. EVER.


----------



## 4disnuts

Amazing!!!  These are wonderful!  Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Robo

Accident said:


> Found a couple more that could use an update:
> 
> - MK - from NOODLE STATION > PARADE ROUTE
> 
> shows old hub, doesnt' take into account the walkway that is now used as a crossing spot in the street so there tends to be a crowd blocking view.
> 
> - MK - from NOODLE STATION - Castle View for Celebrate the Magic
> 
> Old hub, image says desert party which now has a second seating area in what used to be fastpass section.



Agreed, but did you read my captions for those images?


----------



## Accident

Robo said:


> Agreed, but did you read my captions for those images?



not really, was just looking for things I know are a little different to help you out as the maps are really handy..   There's some spots where trees are just grown in more and view is now blocked and such.


----------



## Matty_Disfan

Glad you did this!!!!


----------



## Dismamx2

Wow! Bookmarked! Thank you so much


----------



## DisFanDad

Holy Hannah !!!   These are AMAZING !!!


----------



## Babsy

Robo, your maps are AWESOME!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

This is awesome..... And so funny because just 2 weeks ago (before our trip) I was looking through all of my Robo map bookmarks on my phone thinking, hey, wouldn't it be great if all of these awesome maps were in one place like a sticky?

Thank you SO much to Robo and the mods for doing this!!


----------



## smidgy

OMG!!! what a wonderful stickey! you are the best and thank you thank you!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Hi Robo - as always LOVE your maps! Hoping for your input on one question - how would you compare the walking distance from Contemporary to MK vs. the walking distance from the furthest Poly building to the TTC to go to Epcot?  TIA  =)


----------



## Robo

ErinsMommy said:


> Hi Robo - as always LOVE your maps! Hoping for your input on one question - *how would you compare the walking distance from Contemporary to MK vs. the walking distance from the furthest Poly building to the TTC to go to Epcot? * TIA  =)



About the same.


Thank you for the kind words about the maps!


----------



## ForeverAlice

These maps are much appreciated! Thank you!!!


----------



## FePena

Great job! thanks a lot.


----------



## dacypo

Holy Cow that was helpful


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

I'm just a little speechless. This is amazing. Thank you!


----------



## jekjones1558

Is the seating for Rivers of Light on the Animal Kingdom map?  Did I miss it?


----------



## Robo

jekjones1558 said:


> Is the seating for Rivers of Light on the Animal Kingdom map?  Did I miss it?



I don't have it labeled, specifically.
It is on the "river" directly in front of Expedition Everest and Finding Nemo the Musical's theater.

I'll add it to the map before long.


----------



## jekjones1558

Robo said:


> I don't have it labeled, specifically.
> It is on the "river" directly in front of Expedition Everest and Finding Nemo the Musical's theater.
> 
> I'll add it to the map before long.


Thanks, Robo!


----------



## Robo

jekjones1558 said:


> Thanks, Robo!



I added the revised map this morning.
I copied it below:


----------



## jekjones1558

Three cheers for Robo!


----------



## TMAN264

Thank you for the awesome maps.  Do you know if there is a wall or folding map of the entire WDW property?


----------



## Robo

TMAN264 said:


> Thank you for the awesome maps.  Do you know if there is a wall or folding map of the entire WDW property?



I don't know of what's available in printed solid form.

I know you can do a web search and find several things like *THIS* and *THIS*.
I don't know if these are scans of actual printed maps.


----------



## MinnieMom02

These are great!


----------



## Patches Lee

I can't say thank you enough. Having never been these are a life saver, and make so much sense than having to read so much and look up maps to figure out where people are talking about.


----------



## TMAN264

Thank you, the second one is exactly what I want, I'll work on expanding it.


----------



## chelynnah

Robo thank you so much for posting these!  You were such a help with my planning for our trip last year, esp for DHS in particular which still does my head in.  It's great to see them all in one place.  Your hard work generating these is VERY appreciated


----------



## Katelson

Wow, great work! Thank you Robo!


----------



## disneyduonj

Can you still see Wishes from the Poly Beach - someone told me they close the beach at dusk now.


----------



## Robo

disneyduonj said:


> Can you still see Wishes from the Poly Beach - someone told me they close the beach at dusk now.


Although things can change at WDW...
At last word, anyone can watch the MK fireworks from the Poly beach.


----------



## Accident

robo, do you know if they actually can use the emporium side bypass anymore?   last night was about as packed as you can get without phased closing and I was surprised they were telling people to walk into casey's and through the store (it was a mad house).   The entrance looks like it might have been tweaked once the walls went up on the other bypass.


----------



## Robo

Accident said:


> robo, do you know if they actually can use the emporium side bypass anymore?   last night was about as packed as you can get without phased closing and I was surprised they were telling people to walk into casey's and through the store (it was a mad house).   The entrance looks like it might have been tweaked once the walls went up on the other bypass.


I don't know anything more about it.
They have always been so inconsistent with what and when they open the back pathway(s.)


----------



## Koz

Good morning. Is there a map somewhere which shows the list of all self service kiosks for SDFP?


----------



## Robo

Koz said:


> Good morning. Is there a map somewhere which shows the list of all self service kiosks for SDFP?


The locations are too changable for me to make reliable maps.
Check the "real" Disney park maps.


----------



## Accident

Koz said:


> Good morning. Is there a map somewhere which shows the list of all self service kiosks for SDFP?



if you didn't know the app allows you to do this without a kiosk now.   most of the kiosks I think have been removed already..  as robo says, grab the paper map if you need to know where they are on a given day but they aren't spread out like they originally were.


----------



## arrical8

Amazing! Thank you for all your hardwork and dedication!


----------



## NashvilleMama

I'm 100% sure I've seen a robo map  of how best to walk from RD to 7DMT and can't find it anywhere (I'm sure it's right under my nose...) Any ideas?


----------



## Robo

NashvilleMama said:


> I'm 100% sure I've seen a robo map  of how best to walk from RD to 7DMT and can't find it anywhere (I'm sure it's right under my nose...) Any ideas?



I'd not thought to post this one.
I've added it to the MK section at the top of this thread.

Thanks for asking, Mama!


----------



## psac

Sorry if I missed it, is there a preferred viewing area for Illuminations?  We're staying at the BW, so near the IG would be better.  We do have a FP, but don't know if it's best to use it or not. We tried to see it once years back, but ended up in a bad spot where we couldn't see the globe. Thanks!

Ps -- overall your maps have always been fantastic!!!


----------



## Robo

psac said:


> Sorry if I missed it, is there a preferred viewing area for Illuminations?



No reason to use a FP unless its an outstandingly busy night (like NYE.)
And, I don't have a map, as there are so many places to view IllumiNations at Epcot's World Showcase that are great in each of its own way that its futile to try to list them... so I will. 

• Bridge between UK and France
• Norway area
• Upper level (outside front terrace) of the Matsu No Ma Lounge in Japan
• Italy, near the Gondolas
• Mexico, at the new Cantina
• Mexico, bridge to the right of the Cantina (as you face the lagoon.)
• UK, the Rose & Crown outdoor dining area (ressies required.)
• UK, just to the left of the Rose & Crown (as you face the lagoon.)
• Many, many more great spots.

Be sure to avoid any tree branches that block your overhead view,
and watch out for any "islands" in the water
that block your view of the "center" of the lagoon.

On a *busy *evening, arrive at your chosen spot 45-60 min. before show time.

*Most Important Tip: 

Don't stand down-wind of the fireworks.
Their SMOKE will ruin the show.

So, If the wind is blowing into your face as you look towards the Lagoon, you are in the wrong spot.*


----------



## psac

Robo said:


> No reason to use a FP unless its an outstandingly busy night (like NYE.)
> And, I don't have a map, as there are so many places to view IllumiNations at Epcot's World Showcase that are great in each of its own way that its futile to try to list them... so I will.
> 
> • Bridge between UK and France
> • Norway area
> • Upper level (outside front terrace) of the Matsu No Ma Lounge in Japan
> • Italy, near the Gondolas
> • Mexico, at the new Cantina
> • Mexico, bridge to the right of the Cantina (as you face the lagoon.)
> • UK, the Rose & Crown outdoor dining area (ressies required.)
> • UK, just to the left of the Rose & Crown (as you face the lagoon.)
> • Many, many more great spots.
> 
> Be sure to avoid any tree branches that block your overhead view,
> and watch out for any "islands" in the water
> that block your view of the "center" of the lagoon.
> 
> On a *busy *evening, arrive at your chosen spot 45-60 min. before show time.
> 
> *Most Important Tip:
> 
> Don't stand down-wind of the fireworks.
> Their SMOKE will ruin the show.
> 
> So, If the wind is blowing into your face as you look towards the Lagoon, you are in the wrong spot.*



Great tips, thank you!!


----------



## Tormania

Always enjoy these maps.  Been 3 years since our last WDW visit (Dec 2013) and getting ready to plan our Dec 2017 trip so I'm back again on DisBoards to see all that is new since our last trip.  Always a fun time prepping for a WDW trip.


----------



## JJsmama

Thanks so much for the info.  Where are they holding the RD line from International Gateway these days?  I can't decide whether to rush to Soarin or FEA.  TT just seems too far to get there (before the crowd builds up) from IG.  Are they walking the crowd up from IG before opening or holding back at the IG gates?  TIA


----------



## Robo

JJsmama said:


> Thanks so much for the info.  Where are they holding the RD line from International Gateway these days?  I can't decide whether to rush to Soarin or FEA.  TT just seems too far to get there (before the crowd builds up) from IG.  Are they walking the crowd up from IG before opening or holding back at the IG gates?  TIA



I'm sorry, but I can't keep up with that info, as it seems to be a moving target.
It may even change daily, depending on how many (and which) CMs are staffing Epcot that day.

Just be ready to head to whichever attraction looks to be advantageous on the morning you are there.
If you want to pick an advance FP+ based on this, I don't have much that can help you.


----------



## JJsmama

Robo said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't keep up with that info, as it seems to be a moving target.
> It may even change daily, depending on how many (and which) CMs are staffing Epcot that day.
> 
> Just be ready to head to whichever attraction looks to be advantageous on the morning you are there.
> If you want to pick an advance FP+ based on this, I don't have much that can help you.


Thanks anyway.  I will watch the boards for news as it gets closer


----------



## pampam

I'm looking for a map of Disney Springs.  With all the changes, I'd like to see the parking lots, not just Disney Busses but Lynx as well, please.


----------



## Robo

pampam said:


> I'm looking for a map of Disney Springs.  With all the changes, I'd like to see the parking lots, not just Disney Busses but Lynx as well, please.


I haven't built one, as it is still changing, 
but *HERE* is the Disney version.


----------



## mustinjourney

THIS IS BEYOND AWESOME!!!  

I wish I would have found this before my last trip!!!


----------



## drusba

There are photomaps, road maps, air maps, topographical maps, thematic maps, and even bitmaps, and now we have a new map to add to the English language: the Robomap. Great work.


----------



## jkthorstad

I apologize if this is somewhere else, but I have not found a post with a preferred route to FEA at rope drop.   Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## mustinjourney

jkthorstad said:


> I apologize if this is somewhere else, but I have not found a post with a preferred route to FEA at rope drop.   Does anyone have a suggestion?



There's really only two options. You can either take the left route by test track or go straight up the gut and then toward Mexico. 

I would guess they're about the same either way.


----------



## beck00

We have a 7:30 a.m. ADR at 'Ohana, coming from ASSp and will have our own car.  From what I've read here on the Dis, it seems best to drive to the TTC, walk to the Poly and then take the monorail to MK when we are done.  My question is...where do we walk?  Do you walk in behind the ticket counter and walk past the monorail ramp?  Are there any signs directly us to the path between the TTC and Poly?  I'll be leading a group of 12 and we got a little lost last time we ate at 'Ohana and ended up walking around the resort.


----------



## Robo

beck00 said:


> We have a 7:30 a.m. ADR at 'Ohana, coming from ASSp and will have our own car.  From what I've read here on the Dis, it seems best to drive to the TTC, walk to the Poly and then take the monorail to MK when we are done.  My question is...where do we walk?  Do you walk in behind the ticket counter and walk past the monorail ramp?  Are there any signs directly us to the path between the TTC and Poly?  I'll be leading a group of 12 and we got a little lost last time we ate at 'Ohana and ended up walking around the resort.



It depends on WHERE you can park your car.

If you can park closer to the Poly, just walk directly toward the resort and the sidewalk that runs in front of the resort.
Enter the Great Ceremonial House (tallest main building.) Ohana is on the second floor.

If you are not parked close to the Poly, just take the parking lot tram to TTC, board the Resort Monorail and step off at the Poly (first stop.)
The monorail lets you out on the same floor as, and just steps from, 'Ohana.


----------



## beck00

Thanks Robo!  I didn't think the resort monorail would be running that early.  I guess I'll plan on strategy A but watch for monorail times closer to the trip and hope strategy B works.  The map is just what I needed!


----------



## tinkpower

These maps are awesome and we've used them on most of our previous trips.  Thank you.  A couple of years ago I think I seen a map or chart of the bus area at MK I'm wondering what the order of resort pickups is.  Do these change?  They aren't the same at each park are they?


----------



## Robo

tinkpower said:


> These maps are awesome and we've used them on most of our previous trips.  Thank you.  A couple of years ago I think I seen a map or chart of the bus area at MK
> 
> I'm wondering what the order of resort pickups is.
> 1. Do these change?
> 2. They aren't the same at each park are they?



1. Yes. So reliably mapping them would be difficult/impossible.
2. Nope.


----------



## tinkpower

Robo said:


> 1. Yes. So reliably mapping them would be difficult/impossible.
> 2. Nope.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## DisFanDad

Robo said:


> Thanks for so many kind words!




Robo, because you are awesome and I haven't seen one yet, can we get a map of the different viewing sections for Rivers of Light ?  And can we get any indication of where the best places to sit are ?  (are there better places than others ???)


----------



## Robo

DisFanDad said:


> can we get a map of the different viewing sections for Rivers of Light ?  And can we get any indication of where the best places to sit are ?  (are there better places than others ???)



That's on my to-do list.
But, I need to see how Disney shakes things out for this show.
The theater seating areas are FAR TOO SMALL, if this show is at all "successful."

Looks like another bottleneck and "must do via FP+."

If so... BOO!


----------



## DisFanDad

Robo said:


> That's on my to-do list.
> But, I need to see how Disney shakes things out for this show.
> The theater seating areas are FAR TOO SMALL, if this show is at all "successful."
> 
> Looks like another bottleneck and "must do via FP+."
> 
> If so... BOO!



Master and Lord of maps, I thank you for your response and look forward to the blessing of the RoL seating map when you get the chance to get er done


----------



## Shilyre

Thank you!


----------



## mindeola

These maps are really great! Thanks so much for sharing them with us. Even though I feel like I know the parks very well, these are a huge help. I am so visual and it helps to confirm or look at something a new way.


----------



## teammjs

Great maps!  Would it be possible to have one for the boat routes that service Epcot's International Gateway, HS, Swan/Dolphin, etc.?  I can NEVER remember the routing no matter how much I try.


----------



## Robo

teammjs said:


> Great maps!  Would it be possible to have one for the boat routes that service Epcot's International Gateway, HS, Swan/Dolphin, etc.?  I can NEVER remember the routing no matter how much I try.



There is already a map that shows all of the boat docks in that area.
I've reposted it below.
The stops, in order, (in each direction) are as follows.

Epcot (International Gateway) >
Boardwalk
Yacht & Beach Club
Swan & Dolphin
DHS
----------
DHS >
Swan & Dolphin
Yacht & Beach Club
Boardwalk
Epcot (International Gateway)


----------



## teammjs

Thanks!

That works for me, but wondering would it be maybe am improvement on this map to trace the boat route on the lake with arrows for future folks?

Realize I feel like some mere mortal making a suggestion to Magellan, so thanks again for an amazing portfolio of maps!




Robo said:


> There is already a map that shows all of the boat docks in that area.
> I've reposted it below.
> The stops, in order, (in each direction) are as follows.
> 
> Epcot (International Gateway) >
> Boardwalk
> Yacht & Beach Club
> Swan & Dolphin
> DHS
> ----------
> DHS >
> Swan & Dolphin
> Yacht & Beach Club
> Boardwalk
> Epcot (International Gateway)


----------



## Robo

teammjs said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That works for me, but wondering would it be maybe am improvement on this map to trace the boat route on the lake with arrows for future folks?



The routes go in two different directions, so arrows wouldn't really work well.
The routes just run directly between the *red dots* in the order of the lists.
I think that I already have lots (too many) colored lines on the map, now.
But, I'm always happy to discuss these things.


----------



## lklasing

Robo, your maps are amazing!  I've used many of them many times through the years.

I'm wondering if you have any thoughts on the possibility of going on foot from the WL to the TTC.  I read on a site for runners at WDW years ago about the best way to make that connection but can't remember it now.  It looks to me like it would be a very short distance of road running, with much of it being through parking lots, but I can't quite figure it out.  While I know you can't run to/from the CR, it would be so great to be able to run from the GF all the way to FW via TTC to WL to the nature trail. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks so much for all your hard work!!!


----------



## Number Six

^ There are no walking paths between the two, and I don't think it is allowed.


----------



## Robo

lklasing said:


> I'm wondering if you have any thoughts on the possibility of going on foot from the WL to the TTC.  I read on a site for runners at WDW years ago about the best way to make that connection but can't remember it now.  It looks to me like it would be a very short distance of road running, with much of it being through parking lots, but I can't quite figure it out.  While I know you can't run to/from the CR, it would be so great to be able to run from the GF all the way to FW via TTC to WL to the nature trail.



You would have to run on (and across) the roads, which is not allowed.
Much dangerous car, truck and bus traffic.
That's the same reason that guests can't walk between the CR and TTC.

Thank you for your kind words about the maps, *lklasing!*


----------



## CheshKAT

These maps are amazing Robo. BUT....for some reason I always get confused in EPCOT. To me the park map is upside down. With all the park other maps, you enter from the bottom and work upwards, but with EPCOT, its from the top so you turn it around and it's all upside down. Anyone else have my affliction? (sad)


----------



## Robo

CheshKAT said:


> These maps are amazing Robo. BUT....for some reason I always get confused in EPCOT. To me the park map is upside down. With all the park other maps, you enter from the bottom and work upwards, but with EPCOT, its from the top so you turn it around and it's all upside down. Anyone else have my affliction? (sad)



That's because Epcot's entrance is on the north end, and the park is all south of that.
MK, and DAK have entrances are on the south end.

If you'll note, DHS has its entrance on the east side of the park, and
it is presented in that aspect on most of my DHS maps, too.

Since nearly all maps traditionally have the north at the top, that's the orientation I present on the preponderance of my maps,
at least the larger overviews.


----------



## Alesia

CheshKAT said:


> These maps are amazing Robo. BUT....for some reason I always get confused in EPCOT. To me the park map is upside down. With all the park other maps, you enter from the bottom and work upwards, but with EPCOT, its from the top so you turn it around and it's all upside down. Anyone else have my affliction? (sad)


All of the maps are oriented so that north is at the top.


----------



## Robo

Alesia said:


> All of the maps are oriented so that north is at the top.



Not "all" of my maps are oriented that way, but _most_ are.


----------



## CheshKAT

Robo said:


> Not "all" of my maps are oriented that way, but _most_ are.


Your maps are AMAZING!!! And the details are incredible. It's the Disney paper map of Epcot that confuses me.


----------



## Robo

CheshKAT said:


> Your maps are AMAZING!!! And the details are incredible. It's the Disney paper map of Epcot that confuses me.


Thank you so much for your kind words about my maps.
I just did a quick search for Disney printed "Epcot" (and "EPCOT Center") maps.

They have actually been issued in many "angles" over time.
Below are just two.


----------



## CheshKAT

The first map is not too bad to read...it flows up as we are walking. But for the second one, I have to turn it upside down to get my bearings and all the info is upside down. It must be just me.   It won't stop us from going. It's our go to place for our favourite treats.


----------



## Gorechick

Do they still carry printed maps in the parks? I emailed Disney guest services to have some mailed to me and they wouldn't do it, just said to look on the website. There are lots of new attractions and Disney Springs is totally different since my last visit in 2012. I prefer looking at the paper map than scrolling over it on my iPad or computer. Any chance someone could mail some to me?


----------



## Robo

Gorechick said:


> 1. Do they still carry printed maps in the parks? I prefer looking at the paper map than scrolling over it on my iPad or computer.
> 2. Any chance someone could mail some to me?



1. Yes.
2. That's a pretty common request here on the boards.
But, there are dozens of computer scans current maps found on line.
Many of them are posted in a manner that they large enough that you can print very usable copies, yourself.


----------



## lifepaused

Great maps and very helpful.  Do you have a map of where the electrical water parade goes.  I want to view this and looking for the best spot to view it.  Closer the better.  Thankyou


----------



## Robo

lifepaused said:


> Great maps and very helpful.  Do you have a map of where the electrical water parade goes.  I want to view this and looking for the best spot to view it.  Closer the better.  Thankyou



No maps needed.

It's not actually a "parade."

The water barges are towed to each presentation location (on the lake behind each MK-area resort) and the show is presented
from (mostly) a stationary position at each resort.

Its just a very short (5-7 minutes) "show" that takes place ON the water.

You can see the Electrical Water Pageant from the beaches or Marinas on the open lake side of any of the MK area resorts.

http://allearsnet.com/tp/ewp.htm

Although Electrical Water Pageant generally follows the schedule below... Inclement weather can cause cancellation of the pageant.

*Polynesian Resort -- 9 p.m.
Grand Floridian -- 9:15 p.m.
Wilderness Lodge -- 9:35 p.m.
Fort Wilderness -- 9:45 p.m.
Contemporary Resort -- 10:05 p.m.
Magic Kingdom -- 10:20 p.m. (only during extended MK park hours) *

Note that when the Magic Kingdom Fireworks are scheduled for 9 p.m., the Electrical Water Pageant runs about 7-20 minutes later.
-------------------

*Electrical Water Pageant*
The words conjure some phantasmagorical display of
dazzling lightning-like high voltage interplay with glittering aquatic delights, no?

Well...

My favorite saying about these kind of "simple" things comes from Hawkeye Pierce on the old *M*A*S*H* TV show.
"It's not much, but it's really nothing."

Although I never miss a chance to see it... inappropriate "over-anticipation"
can be built up over the "Electrical Water Pageant".

People seem to be expecting to see "Main Street Electrical Parade on the water",
when it is really closer to seeing oversized "Lite Brite" pegs mounted on some barges,






with a "Casio Keyboard" music track.






*Don't get me wrong, I still love it, and it's a piece of WDW History, but first-timers, please don't get your hopes set too HIGH.*


----------



## maryj11

I'm so glad you have all your maps here ! In the past I have had to do a search trying to find them. Thank you for all your hard work making them. I just love them and use them a lot.


----------



## Robo

maryj11 said:


> I'm so glad you have all your maps here ! In the past I have had to do a search trying to find them. Thank you for all your hard work making them. I just love them and use them a lot.



So nice to hear!


----------



## Accident

On the second post, the magic kingdom entrance gates has a change...

The 2E dock is no longer there and it's now the entrance to the TTC ferry.


----------



## Robo

Accident said:


> On the second post, the magic kingdom entrance gates has a change...
> 
> The 2E dock is no longer there and it's now the entrance to the TTC ferry.



OK.
On the list.
Thanks!


----------



## Accident

sorry some more minor changes I noticed with guest dropoff/taxi/uber/lyft.

hollywood studios:   black circle is the guest dropoff where you will find the taxis, ubers and lyft cars.   green is how you walk into studios with the new security desk removed and orange is the fastest path when leaving to get to it.



Epcot you didn't have it listed..  1 thing to note, if someone is dropping off or picking up someone, you stay right after the parking booth and there is a tiny sign that points you to a gap in between the cones and you move into the bus lanes and take them to get there.



Ak it was only in the large overhead map but if you want to add taxi/uber/lyft/guest dropoff it is located where the green line is.


----------



## Robo

OK.
Done.


----------



## bdarling

Robo - inappropriate "over-anticipation" becomes anticipointment.
We had that at the Hippogriif ride at Harry Potter yesterday.

Anyway, thanks for the maps.  I have used them a few times this week.  I just wanted to note that I saw Wishes from the California Grill last Sunday and it was great viewing.  On Wednesday I was getting off my late FP (and very small seat and leg roomed) Seven Dwarves Mine Ride, when Wishes started.  The view near the Be Our Guest restaurant was excellent for the fireworks since they seemed to be set off behind that area. Of course the lower fireworks are set off near the castle so we were ping ponging our heads for some of it.  The entire effect over the castle was lost, but the lovely high fireworks were seen in full display from a great view. Over the Beast castle not the Cinderella castle, I guess.  Not sure if that is worth mentioning for the maps, but putting it out there.


----------



## Robo

bdarling said:


> Robo - inappropriate "over-anticipation" becomes anticipointment.
> We had that at the Hippogriif ride at Harry Potter yesterday.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the maps.  I have used them a few times this week.  I just wanted to note that I saw Wishes from the California Grill last Sunday and it was great viewing.  On Wednesday I was getting off my late FP (and very small seat and leg roomed) Seven Dwarves Mine Ride, when Wishes started.  The view near the Be Our Guest restaurant was excellent for the fireworks since they seemed to be set off behind that area. Of course the lower fireworks are set off near the castle so we were ping ponging our heads for some of it.  The entire effect over the castle was lost, but the lovely high fireworks were seen in full display from a great view. Over the Beast castle not the Cinderella castle, I guess.  Not sure if that is worth mentioning for the maps, but putting it out there.



Ah, yes. "anticipointment."  

Thanks for the review of Wishes from near 7DMT in Fantasyland.
It might make it to a map, one of these days.


----------



## Accident

Robo said:


> Ah, yes. "anticipointment."
> 
> Thanks for the review of Wishes from near 7DMT in Fantasyland.
> It might make it to a map, one of these days.



if you end up doing this, I caught wishes from a new spot I wasn't even aware you could see them from.   It was back near the entrance of barnstormer.   you can't see the close to castle fireworks but the high altitude looked larger and closer than anywhere else i've seen them from.   almost nobody else around and was a nice new way to experience them.   I also love close up large fireworks, it reminded me a little of the old star wars fireworks when it was fired from inside the park and how in the face that was.


----------



## akemom

How long would it take to walk from the Boardwalk Resort to Epcot International gateway? Are we better off to wait for a boat? It's hard for me to judge the distance looking at the map. Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

akemom said:


> How long would it take to walk from the Boardwalk Resort to Epcot International gateway? Are we better off to wait for a boat? It's hard for me to judge the distance looking at the map. Thanks!



10 minutes maybe? I definitely wouldn't bother with the boat.


----------



## preemiemama

akemom said:


> How long would it take to walk from the Boardwalk Resort to Epcot International gateway? Are we better off to wait for a boat? It's hard for me to judge the distance looking at the map. Thanks!


Maybe 10 minutes.  We have left BW at the same time as the boat, and arrived pretty much at the same time at IG (and we have done it in reverse from IG to BW as well).  I suppose it depends on your pace, but in my experience the two are equal in terms of trip time.


----------



## Accident

akemom said:


> How long would it take to walk from the Boardwalk Resort to Epcot International gateway? Are we better off to wait for a boat? It's hard for me to judge the distance looking at the map. Thanks!





siskaren said:


> 10 minutes maybe? I definitely wouldn't bother with the boat.



I commonly lyft to boardwalk when going to epcot so I don't need to worry about driving after being there.    If you see the boat pulling into the dock and can make it (the side of the dock closest to espn zone) it's faster to take the boat.   If there is no boat there or it's across the lake (moving or not), then it'll be faster to walk it.   10-15 minutes at a leisurely pace is a good time estimate from the steps near the resort entrance to security check.  the boats are docked for about 10ish minutes if it just pulled in plus the boat ride and getting off time.


----------



## 10CJ

These maps are great, thanks!

Does anyone know if there is an update map of Wilderness Lodge anywhere?


----------



## Robo

10CJ said:


> These maps are great, thanks!
> 
> Does anyone know if there is an update map of Wilderness Lodge anywhere?



Other than the new DVC buildings on the north side (which are still being built, as far as I know)
is there something else that needs to be updated at WL?


----------



## 10CJ

Robo said:


> Other than the new DVC buildings on the north side (which are still being built, as far as I know)
> is there something else that needs to be updated at WL?


Mostly just curious what the new map would look like post construction. Seems like they took out a large portion of Wilderness path. Will they add to the existing path to make up for it?


----------



## djc9699

ROBO, I so appreciate you taking the time to be so helpful, not just with the maps, but with all the answers you give about other topics as well. I have been to WDW at least once a year for the past 10 years (except for my side trip to DL three years ago). Anyway, there is so much that I don't know and haven't seen. Your maps make it so much easier to plan what I don't know how to get to. Thank you so much.


----------



## Robo

djc9699 said:


> ROBO, I so appreciate you taking the time to be so helpful, not just with the maps, but with all the answers you give about other topics as well. I have been to WDW at least once a year for the past 10 years (except for my side trip to DL three years ago). Anyway, there is so much that I don't know and haven't seen. Your maps make it so much easier to plan what I don't know how to get to. Thank you so much.



What a nice thing to say!
Makes my day.
Thank you, *DJC!*


----------



## smidgy

djc9699 said:


> ROBO, I so appreciate you taking the time to be so helpful, not just with the maps, but with all the answers you give about other topics as well. I have been to WDW at least once a year for the past 10 years (except for my side trip to DL three years ago). Anyway, there is so much that I don't know and haven't seen. Your maps make it so much easier to plan what I don't know how to get to. Thank you so much.



SHE ONLY SAID IT CAUSE IT'S TRUE!!!  so many of us thank you!!


----------



## Robo

smidgy said:


> SHE ONLY SAID IT CAUSE IT'S TRUE!!!  so many of us thank you!!


----------



## Accident

got some new updates for you...

TTC MAP:   
- Opposite the trees/fence from taxi/guest drop off is the new inside security bus stop  (mk).  unknown if epcot is moved there also, the monorail hasn't been down or I haven't gone through late enough when epcot buses still run for parking lot needs.   (the mk side dropoff is on the path to/from contemporary after their security stop so you stay inside of security to get to mk via bus from ttc  they made a new curb and sidewalk to it.)
- directly left of the word bus in the first building is the restrooms that is outside of security.


----------



## Aurora06

This is such a great thread, especially for people like us - going to WDW for the first time! Very useful, indeed.
I have not been to this forum for few years now, actually from our last Disneyland trip in 2013... and I remember at that time forum also helped us a lot with planning! So, I am thrilled to read all the great posts again - now that we are travelling to Orlando next month. Very excited!!!
I just have one simple question - how do you get from Magic Kingdom parking to the park? What I see from the maps, parking is not really connected to the park like in other parks - or am I wrong?
Do you actually have to take a boat or a train, or a bus to get from a parking lot to the gates? 

Thanks a lot again!


----------



## Robo

Aurora06 said:


> how do you get from Magic Kingdom parking to the park?
> 1. What I see from the maps, parking is not really connected to the park like in other parks...
> 2. Do you actually have to take a boat or a train, or a bus to get from a parking lot to the gates?


1. Correct.

2. The MK Parking Lot is located at what's called TTC (Transportation and Ticket Center.)
At TTC, guests can board a monorail, or a ferry boat, or (sometimes) a bus that
will take them to the MK gates.

If guests are not driving themselves to MK (and are staying at a WDW Resort,)
they will not need to visit TTC, but will be taken directly to the MK gates by (mostly) Disney buses. 
If they are staying at an MK-area resort, they can take the monorail or shuttle boats or (sometimes) a bus to the MK gates.


----------



## Aurora06

Thanks Robo!

No, we are not staying at a WDW resort... we will be driving from the Windsor Hills.

So, what would be the better option - monorail or boat, which one is quicker? And do they charge to ride on any of these? How does it actually work? Thanks


----------



## Robo

Aurora06 said:


> Thanks Robo!
> 
> No, we are not staying at a WDW resort... we will be driving from the Windsor Hills



Allow at least an additional 30 minutes to your MK travel time to get parked, tram or walk to the TTC station, then board and ride to the MK gates from TTC.
Likewise, to return to your car after your MK visit.

(Take a phone photo of the section and row of where you parked at any of the lots.)


----------



## smidgy

no charge for the ferry boat or the monorail.  all guests to the Walt Disney World resort, even day guests staying offsite, are welcome to ride any Disney mode of transportation for free.    there are bost from Hollywood studios to epcot and back again with stops at Swan/dolphin, boardwalk, yach and beach club if you want to have dinner at any of these resorts or just check them out, maybe ice cream at beaches and cream.   you just can't use the pools.


----------



## Robo

Aurora06 said:


> Thanks Robo!
> 
> No, we are not staying at a WDW resort... we will be driving from the Windsor Hills.
> 
> 1. So, what would be the better option - monorail or boat,
> 2. which one is quicker?
> 3. And do they charge to ride on any of these?
> 4. How does it actually work? Thanks



1. Opinons vary.
I always prefer the monorail. Some don't.
2. When all is "normal," the monorail.
3. Nope.
4. Walk up to the boarding area for any of the available transportation, and step aboard.
Again, allow at least an additional 30 minutes to your MK travel time.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Aurora06 said:


> Thanks Robo!
> 
> No, we are not staying at a WDW resort... we will be driving from the Windsor Hills.
> 
> So, what would be the better option - monorail or boat, which one is quicker? And do they charge to ride on any of these? How does it actually work? Thanks



Monorail is  (usually) quicker.

But, if this is your first time to Disney World, I would take the ferry boat (and get to the parking lot a bit earlier to compensate).  I would also go up to the top deck, and stand in the front of the boat.  The views approaching MK this way are breathtaking.  I'll skip describing it so as not to spoil it for you.

The monorail views just aren't nearly as much fun. 

Returning to your car, if you would like to travel through the Contemporary Resort on the monorail, take the resort monorail (not the express), and TTC will be the 2nd stop (with Contemporary being the first).  The express monorail travels in the opposite direction, so you would get to the TTC before going through the contemporary.


----------



## Accident

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Monorail is  (usually) quicker.
> 
> But, if this is your first time to Disney World, I would take the ferry boat (and get to the parking lot a bit earlier to compensate).  I would also go up to the top deck, and stand in the front of the boat.  The views approaching MK this way are breathtaking.  I'll skip describing it so as not to spoil it for you.
> 
> The monorail views just aren't nearly as much fun.
> 
> Returning to your car, if you would like to travel through the Contemporary Resort on the monorail, take the resort monorail (not the express), and TTC will be the 2nd stop (with Contemporary being the first).  The express monorail travels in the opposite direction, so you would get to the TTC before going through the contemporary.



This is an interesting take..      I like taking or recommend doing it the other way where you get that disney magic of going through with the monorail to kick off your visit and a quicker tease of the castle when you arrive.    Then on the way out, ferry top deck and watch the castle get smaller as you cross back to reflect on the day in a prolonged there should be better music sort of way.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Accident said:


> This is an interesting take..      I like taking or recommend doing it the other way where you get that disney magic of going through with the monorail to kick off your visit and a quicker tease of the castle when you arrive.    Then on the way out, ferry top deck and watch the castle get smaller as you cross back to reflect on the day in a prolonged there should be better music sort of way.



I think another factor is the monorail spiel they play, which is meant to serve as a narrated introduction to the park. Some people like it.  Others find it distracting from trying to take in everything they can see through the window.  If you are in a crowded car, though, and can barely hear what is being said, it could be just plain annoying (I have difficulty hearing things through background noise, so this is a particular issue for me, others may not find this to be a problem).


----------



## anytimeuwnt

These maps are priceless! Thank you!


----------



## Tiffany.Recio569

Thank you! Feels good to have some kind of idea what I'm walking into! Your the best!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Thank you so much this time a great!


----------



## PBethyJ

Thank you so much


----------



## Accident

Just a heads up they appear to now have two disabled areas in the hub for fireworks viewing.   Not sure if they are permanent or just for the initial crowd hit with it starting.

They are located on the circular outer sidewalk of the hub opposite side of the flower bed on both the desert party and old fastpass side.     I've never passed them with people so not sure if this doubles for vip or just mobility needs viewers but I know many liked those spots a lot.

They rope them off mid afternoon with "reserved" flags on the ropes.


----------



## Robo

Accident said:


> Just a heads up they appear to now have two disabled areas in the hub for fireworks viewing.   Not sure if they are permanent or just for the initial crowd hit with it starting.



We'll let 'em simmer until they stabilize.


----------



## Hoopfamily

Any tips for the Star Wars fireworks DHS?


----------



## Robo

Hoopfamily said:


> Any tips for the Star Wars fireworks DHS?



*DHS FIREWORKS Viewing (Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular)
*
Arrive at least 45 minutes before showtime and grab a spot.


----------



## Hoopfamily

Thanks Robo.  As always your a big help.


----------



## chudlyfudly

This is _brilliant._ Thanks so much! It's going to help me take my obsessive planning to the next level.


----------



## disneyholic family

Robo, these maps are totally AMAZING!!!!!! 
i've only been going to WDW since 1974 (pretty much every year) and this is the first time i've really been able to get a feel for where everything is!!!

i'm desperately trying to work out FPs for our group - our 60 day mark is in 7 days i think - and i can't seem to get my head around how to do fantasyland with the least amount of walking...(backtracking)..

actually Mk is a difficult one in general for me to figure out..

i so miss the days of the paper FPs, when i could go running around to get our FPs for the group...
all this scheduling and figuring and calculating is so beyond me....
anyway, these maps are so very helpful!!!!!
thanks so much for taking the time..

.


----------



## Accident

I ran into a new fireworks spot in MK I've never tried before last night...

If it's raining and the fireworks are still happening.   If you don't need a clear view of the castle but still get a castle view, you can stand under the people mover near space mountain and get a great view of all the fireworks and see most of the castle from the side.     It's not getting the full HEA experience but it might be a great I've seen it in the hub bad weather alternative especially if your thinking of trying to catch the express pass bus just afterwards.    You can also get it from the edge of the path where the smoking section is near however the audio is not loud there so it's a pure just want to see fireworks, don't care about the sound location.

The locations might even be between for those wet days and very humid days where there is no wind and the smoke doesn't clear since your looking at them from the side.

I don't recommend either of these locations for someone that wants the whole HEA experience with animations on the castle.  you really want to be in the hub for that.


----------



## Doug5984

Thank you for these maps - they are fantastic


----------



## alissa425

Thank you so much for this! I appreciate that a tremendous amount of work went it to this and it is so helpful!


----------



## HatboxGhoul

Pure beauty eh. Love how much these shortcuts help avoid crowds and getting bottlenecked.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Accident said:


> I ran into a new fireworks spot in MK I've never tried before last night...
> 
> If it's raining and the fireworks are still happening.   If you don't need a clear view of the castle but still get a castle view, you can stand under the people mover near space mountain and get a great view of all the fireworks and see most of the castle from the side.
> 
> _Thanks.  I will try that.  _
> 
> 
> It's not getting the full HEA experience but *it might be a great I've seen it in the hub bad weather alternative especially if your thinking of trying to catch the express pass bus just afterwards.*
> 
> _Is this still referring to the above location?  Under the people mover near space mountain?  Is that near the express bus exit?_
> 
> 
> The locations might even be between for those wet days and very humid days where there is no wind and the smoke doesn't clear since your looking at them from the side.


----------



## mouserrificmom

Hi Robo  popped over here to see if I could find a map with the FP and Dining Package locations for the Pixar Live show .... is there one you can direct me to? Debating whether or not to drop the dining package we have and just go for either FP+ or Standby for the Pixar show....have seen Fantasmic so many times that's really a non issue but if the dining package seats for Pixar are THAT good perhaps we will foot the extra cost. . .


----------



## Robo

mouserrificmom said:


> Hi Robo  popped over here to see if I could find a map with the FP and Dining Package locations for the Pixar Live show .... is there one you can direct me to? Debating whether or not to drop the dining package we have and just go for either FP+ or Standby for the Pixar show....have seen Fantasmic so many times that's really a non issue but if the dining package seats for Pixar are THAT good perhaps we will foot the extra cost. . .



Sorry, but I don't know where the Pixar Dining Pkg. seating is located.
For Beauty and the Beast: LIVE, the FP+ section is generally toward the front half of the seating.
The theater is not so large as to make a huge difference where I'm seated, regardless.
We never get a FP for this and normally sit in the center section right behind the tech (lighting and sound) booth, 
which is a bit farther than halfway back.

Just as long as we are not seated in the bleachers at the far rear of the theater (in the daytime, they are often in the sun,)
we are just fine for seeing and hearing.


----------



## mouserrificmom

Thanks! We have never used a FP for Beauty and the Beast either, but we see it nearly every trip  I logged on to MDE today at 5:45 and had the ability to collect a FP for the 6:15 show so I am thinking I will drop the package and just book a non-package breakfast as my daughter wants a photo with her namesake, Sophia


----------



## Corbie

Wow. I can't begin to express how helpful this is for a first-timer! That must have taken a ton of work! Thank you!


----------



## Robo

Corbie said:


> Wow. I can't begin to express how helpful this is for a first-timer! That must have taken a ton of work! Thank you!



Thanks, Corbie, and the many others who have posted such kind words.
Yes, these maps were created over the course of years.
When I came across a question or discussion on the boards that was better/easier explained with a  map, I made one.
The collection grew over time and, in many cases, I've updated older maps as changes came along.


----------



## maryj11

Robo do you have a map of Disney Springs or am I just overlooking it? 
I'm trying to see where the buses and Uber pick up are on a map. 
Also  looking for the walking path and boat to Saratoga Springs. I looked on the Disney site and it is not that good.


----------



## Robo

maryj11 said:


> Robo do you have a map of Disney Springs or am I just overlooking it?
> I'm trying to see where the buses and Uber pick up are on a map.
> Also  looking for the walking path and boat to Saratoga Springs. I looked on the Disney site and it is not that good.



Sorry, but I've not built any DS maps since DTD was the name.

On the list for the future...


----------



## maryj11

Robo said:


> Sorry, but I've not built any DS maps since DTD was the name.
> 
> On the list for the future...


Ok thank you ! Someone posted one in the transportation forum that has helped me.


----------



## Robo

maryj11 said:


> Ok thank you ! Someone posted one in the transportation forum that has helped me.


Very nice!


----------



## MagicPlanningMom

Thank you Robo for all the amazing maps! I've referred to them several times on past visits and as planning our upcoming trip. We'll be staying at an Epcot areas resort (Yacht Club) for the first time, so reviewing that area has been particularly helpful. One thing I'm still unclear on though (and I may have missed the right map to show me) is the best route from the International Gateway to Test Track at rope drop. We have our tier 1 FP+ for FEA, so we'll be trying to do Test Track followed by Soarin' at rope drop. It looks like the best route might be to go past the twin gift shops and boat docks and then go left and around the Odyssey building. Can you get to Test Track from there? Is there a better route I'm missing? Thanks so much for any words of wisdom!


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

MagicPlanningMom said:


> Thank you Robo for all the amazing maps! I've referred to them several times on past visits and as planning our upcoming trip. We'll be staying at an Epcot areas resort (Yacht Club) for the first time, so reviewing that area has been particularly helpful. One thing I'm still unclear on though (and I may have missed the right map to show me) is the best route from the International Gateway to Test Track at rope drop. We have our tier 1 FP+ for FEA, so we'll be trying to do Test Track followed by Soarin' at rope drop. It looks like the best route might be to go past the twin gift shops and boat docks and then go left and around the Odyssey building. Can you get to Test Track from there? Is there a better route I'm missing? Thanks so much for any words of wisdom!


The entrance to Test Trak is the little square like part facing Mouse Gears. 

I would go past the first gift shop, then make a left towards the fountain and spaceship earth.  Then make a right behind mouse gear, and the path to test trak will be on your right.


----------



## MagicPlanningMom

Thanks for that info. It helps a lot as I was trying to envision where exactly the entrance to Test Track was. Hoping to make a quick enough trip there to avoid a lengthy wait!


----------



## Wild Roses

This is amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Hi @Robo  would you happen to have one of your maps that outlines the walking path from TTC to GCH? Please and thank you


----------



## mesaboy2

ErinsMommy said:


> Hi @Robo  would you happen to have one of your maps that outlines the walking path from TTC to G*C*H? Please and thank you



Take I-75N to I-10W, walk another 2000 miles.


----------



## Robo

ErinsMommy said:


> Hi @Robo  would you happen to have one of your maps that outlines the walking path from TTC to GCH? Please and thank you


That would be a LONG walk.

If by *GCH* you mean Grand Californian Hotel, that would be a LONG walk. It is located in Anaheim.  

If you mean TTC to *GF* (Grand Floridian,) that map is available in the "Going Places" (post #7 *HERE*) at the
beginning of this MAPS thread. *Scroll 10 maps down in that post.*


----------



## ErinsMommy

Robo said:


> That would be a LONG walk.
> 
> If by *GCH* you mean Grand Californian Hotel, that would be a LONG walk. It is located in Anaheim.
> 
> If you mean TTC to *GF* (Grand Floridian,) that map is available in the "Going Places" (post #7 *HERE*) at the
> beginning of this MAPS thread. *Scroll 10 maps down in that post.*



Lol - sorry I meant Great Ceremonial House


----------



## Robo

ErinsMommy said:


> Lol - sorry I meant Great Ceremonial House



The route is varied and convoluted.
I have a detailed walking map, but it would be very difficult to follow as you are walking.

Just keep taking any of the sidewalks from TTC on the Poly property from east to west.
The Gt. Ceremonial House has the very tall criss-cross roof decorations.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Robo said:


> The route is varied and convoluted.
> I have a detailed walking map, but it would be very difficult to follow as you are walking.
> 
> Just keep taking any of the sidewalks from TTC on the Poly property from east to west.
> The Gt. Ceremonial House has the very tall criss-cross roof decorations.
> 
> View attachment 255307
> 
> Thank you do much - DH is trying to compare his CR/MK walk vs the GCH/TTC walk. The latter seems much further?


----------



## mesaboy2

ErinsMommy said:


> Thank you do much - DH is trying to compare his CR/MK walk vs the GCH/TTC walk. The latter seems much further?



I would estimate you can walk either in 7-8 minutes at most.


----------



## Robo

mesaboy2 said:


> I would estimate you can walk either in 7-8 minutes at most.


Roughly that.
From recent personal experience, the Poly walk is a little longer than the CR to MK.


----------



## mesaboy2

Robo said:


> About that.
> From recent personal experience, the Poly walk is a little longer than the CR to MK.



Fair enough.  I certainly wouldn't call it "much further".


----------



## ErinsMommy

Thank you both   "Much further is aka daughter complaining at end of night that the walk is 10 miles long and we'll never get there.


----------



## ErinsMommy

I'm sorry one more question - based on videos we've watched it looks like there's lots of signs along the way that lesd to the GCH, but is there a pathway or more direct route somewhere along the pathway that will also lead  to the Hawaii building? Or it's pretty much go to the GCH, cut through the building to get to the Hawaii building?


----------



## Robo

ErinsMommy said:


> I'm sorry one more question - based on videos we've watched it looks like there's lots of signs along the way that lesd to the GCH, but is there a pathway or more direct route somewhere along the pathway that will also lead  to the Hawaii building? Or it's pretty much go to the GCH, cut through the building to get to the Hawaii building?



There are some signs along the way.
That's about it.
Lots of winding sidewalks.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Robo said:


> There are some signs along the way.
> That's about it.
> Lots of winding sidewalks.



Thank you that's what I thought!


----------



## daver

This is freakin great!


----------



## b52hbuff

Robo said:


> Posted below are collections of maps of WDW that I have created over time
> in order to answer many "Where is..." questions on the DISboards.



Add my gratitude to those who have come before me!

Just a quick background.  First visited WDW as a teenager in 70's.  Didn't go back until the '90's for our honeymoon.  After a couple of more visits we stopped going around 2001 because of kids.  Tower of Terror was the new ride at MGM Studios, Test Track had just opened at Epcot and Asia was soft opening in DAK.  We are Disneyland veterans.  We are trying to apply our Disneyland knowledge and learn what we can via the internet.

As others have said these maps are invaluable to help prepare us to navigate the area.  It is scary to think how a misstep or a moment of indecision in navigating a route can mean the difference between a walk on at time spent in line.  We know from Disneyland, being on the wrong side of the street can have huge consequences about where you get in line and when you get to the ride.

I am curious to know how the maps were created?  I am a huge fan of using satellite imagery to help prepare me to get my bearings.  I recognize the Google imagery.  The construction phase of Pandora is a giveaway.  What did you use to draw the various lines/curves and annotate the images?

One other suggestion is to try Google Earth app to access historic images to see how areas change over time.  You can also visit other satellite sources, like Bing Maps to get other snapshots in time.


----------



## Robo

b52hbuff said:


> I am curious to know how the maps were created?  I am a huge fan of using satellite imagery to help prepare me to get my bearings.  I recognize the Google imagery.  The construction phase of Pandora is a giveaway.  What did you use to draw the various lines/curves and annotate the images?



Adobe Photoshop.
Lots of great tools available in that application.

Thanks for the kind words about the maps
and the testimonial as to why sometimes it can matter a great deal to know exactly the "best place" to be.


----------



## NLGirl

These maps are fantastically helpful! Thanks very much for making and posting them.


----------



## rob and ang

Cheers Robo for taking all the time and effort into making these maps and this post as it has helped with our families planning, just a couple of more weeks to go!


----------



## adflipp

Robo said:


> *Contents:*
> (Click on a heading below to be taken to its post.)
> • *Magic Kingdom* w/MK Fireworks Viewing Maps -Post #2
> • *Epcot* FW & WS *w/Routes to Soarin', Test Track, Mission:SPACE, and Norway/Frozen* -Post #3
> • *Disney's Hollywood Studios* w/Fantasmic! -Post #4
> • *Disney's Animal Kingdom* *w/Pandora & Rivers of Light Seating *-Post #5
> • *Ft. Wilderness Campground* *w/Hoop Dee-Doo, Mickey's BBQ, and Campfire Movies* -Post #6
> • *Going Place-to-Place* at WDW & *Express Transportation Bus locations*-Post #7
> __________________________
> Posted below are collections of maps of WDW that I have created over time
> in order to answer many "Where is..." questions on the DISboards.
> 
> WDW events, attractions, and locations are generally in a constant state of flux,
> so the maps have always been (and currently are) an ongoing work-in-progress.
> Suggestions are always welcome.
> 
> So, if you see something that's out-of-date, I wouldn't be too surprised.


------------

The maps are awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

rob and ang said:


> Cheers Robo for taking all the time and effort into making these maps and this post as it has helped with our families planning, just a couple of more weeks to go!



Have a great trip!


----------



## b52hbuff

Any chance you could use the aerial photos below to create an awesome "rope drop" map for AK like you did for MK?

Please?  Pretty please? 



Robo said:


> *DAK ENTRANCE RopeDrop Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAK Morning Rope Drop & Rivers of Light Seating - Wide Shot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAK Central Area: Tusker House & Pandora*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAK Central - WS w/Routes to Pandora and Dual Routes to Expedition Everest*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAK Path to Pandora  (Guest Drop-Off spot in Guest Parking Lot: bottom right)
> *






rteetz said:


> *Photos*​
> Aerial photos of Pandora 4/11/17
> http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/looks-ready-to-me-pandora-world-of-avatar-new-aerials


----------



## Robo

b52hbuff said:


> Any chance you could use the aerial photos below to create an awesome "rope drop" map for AK like you did for MK?
> 
> Please?  Pretty please?



Sorry. I'm unsure of what kind of map you are requesting.
(Also, are you referencing the MK Rope Drop map that shows the front gates area?)

I looked at the photos on the site below.
http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/looks-ready-to-me-pandora-world-of-avatar-new-aerials

If those are the ones about which you are asking...
what kind of info would you like to see laid over the image(s?)


----------



## b52hbuff

Robo said:


> Sorry. I'm unsure of what kind of map you are requesting.
> (Also, are you referencing the MK Rope Drop map that shows the front gates area?)
> 
> I looked at the photos on the site below.
> http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/looks-ready-to-me-pandora-world-of-avatar-new-aerials
> 
> If those are the ones about which you are asking...
> what kind of info would you like to see laid over the image(s?)



I was hoping to see some maps like these two below.  It would be great to know where the CMs hold you in the morning, how they get you through Pandora and where the crowds separate for Soarin and iasw, er I mean FoP and NRJ. 




Robo said:


> *
> 
> MK Hub Rope Drop to Peter Pan's Flight *
> Three Routes to Peter Pan.
> If the "through the castle route" (green) is closed, choose whichever of the others you prefer.
> "West of the castle" path (blue) may be a bit shorter than the Liberty Square (orange) route,
> but how the CMs open the ropes may affect which way you can go the earliest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MK Hub Rope Drop to Space Mtn. (facing East) *
> Shown is the "old version" of the Hub, before the 2015 rebuild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MK Main Street to Space Mtn. (facing East) *
> Shown is the "old version" of the Hub, before the 2015 rebuild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MK Main Street to Seven Dwarf's Mine Train*
> Shown is the "old version" of the Hub, before the 2015 rebuild.


----------



## Robo

b52hbuff said:


> I was hoping to see some maps like these two below.  It would be great to know where the CMs hold you in the morning, how they get you through Pandora and where the crowds separate for Soarin and iasw, er I mean FoP and NRJ.



Ah.
I'll do some research and maybe I work something up before too long.


----------



## b52hbuff

Robo said:


> Ah.
> I'll do some research and maybe I work something up before too long.



Thanks!  I found this article that may be helpful.


http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/animal-kingdom-pandora-rope-drop-with-9am-open-72517/


----------



## neverenoughtime

Thanks for these maps.  They are great.


----------



## Templemom

Just want to say thanks! for putting these together.


----------



## b52hbuff

Robo said:


> *MK Entrance Gate Area*
> As of Jan. 9, 2017, the MK Rope Drop Welcome Show is held on the Castle Stage (directly in front of the castle.)
> MK guests are admitted onto Main Street USA 60-75 minutes before the posted opening time
> so that they can stroll, shop, or otherwise await "Rope Drop Time."
> At that time, the ropes in the Hub that are blocking the entrances to all of the MK lands will be dropped, and guests will be admitted into the attraction areas.



I think it may be time to update this map.  My understanding from the YouTube video I've included below and from some research on this site is that the security checkpoint (#6 on your picture) may have been moved/dispersed.  I think they've pushed out the security to divide up the crowds at points further away from the MK entrance.






If this understanding is correct, could you please update your map?  Thanks!


----------



## Robo

b52hbuff said:


> I think it may be time to update this map.  !



Done.


----------



## b52hbuff

Robo said:


> Done.


Excellent!  Where are you getting the aerial imagery for this area?  I looked on Google Maps and it showed the old configuration with the two security areas right in front.

What did you find out about foot traffic from CR to MK?  You show the walking path as legend #12/  I didn't see any security tents in your imagery.  Are pedestrians being funneled into the Bus Security areas, is it outside the photograph, or is it not visible from images you have?

Thanks for updating this.

Any updates coming up on AK?


----------



## Robo

b52hbuff said:


> Excellent!  Where are you getting the aerial imagery for this area?  I looked on Google Maps and it showed the old configuration with the two security areas right in front.
> 
> What did you find out about foot traffic from CR to MK?  You show the walking path as legend #12/  I didn't see any security tents in your imagery.  Are pedestrians being funneled into the Bus Security areas, is it outside the photograph, or is it not visible from images you have?
> 
> Thanks for updating this.
> 
> Any updates coming up on AK?



There is separate scanning near the west end of the "CR path," but I didn't show it.
How I create certain changes is all part of the art of building the maps.

It takes a quite a bit of time to create certain changes, so I generally wait until
preliminary changes become (more or less) "permanent" before I build a new map.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Thank you @Robo for these maps- I have always brought them with me!

I would love to try the walk from HS to the international gateway this year.

When coming out of HS, do we veer left? Are there and signs/landmarks or will it be pretty self explanatory?

Also, on the map you indicate cutting through one of the buildings- which one is that?

Finally, about how long (average) of a walk would you guess it is?

Thanks so much


----------



## mesaboy2

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Thank you @Robo for these maps- I have always brought them with me!
> 
> I would love to try the walk from HS to the international gateway this year.
> 
> *When coming out of HS, do we veer left?* Are there and signs/landmarks or will it be pretty self explanatory?
> 
> Also, on the map you indicate cutting through one of the buildings- which one is that?
> 
> *Finally, about how long (average) of a walk would you guess it is?*
> 
> Thanks so much



You will go around the far side of the water that is on your left as you exit DHS.  I would estimate a ~20-25 minute walk to the IG from DHS entrance.


----------



## Robo

Mrs~Incredible said:


> I would love to try the walk from HS to the international gateway this year.
> 
> 1. When coming out of HS, do we veer left? Are there and signs/landmarks or will it be pretty self explanatory?
> 
> 2. Also, on the map you indicate cutting through one of the buildings- which one is that?


1. If you *stay along the water*, you can't go the "wrong way"
as going one way immediately *ends* at the DHS boat dock,
so... the only other direction to go is the walkway to Boardwalk (etc.) that you want.

2. Here's the close-up of the Boardwalk pool, the area that you cut through.







Here's the wide shot of the whole path, again.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Thank you so much @Robo and @mesaboy2 - both of you are so incredibly helpful-


----------



## Jays2013

As far as anyone knows, is the Jedi Training Academy sign-up still by the Indy Adventure Outpost? YDS and I are plotting. 

These maps are wonderful. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Robo

Jays2013 said:


> As far as anyone knows, is the Jedi Training Academy sign-up still by the Indy Adventure Outpost? YDS and I are plotting.
> 
> These maps are wonderful. Thanks so much for sharing.



I've not heard of any change in location, but you never know.
I'd ask this as a new thread on the open forum.

Thank you for the kind words about the maps!


----------



## Domestic_Disney_Dreams

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## SilSprBea

We're thinking we want to rope drop Pooh since we have fast passes for 7DMT and PP later in the day. What's the best route to go? I know it's right by 7DMT, but since the rope closest to 7DMT is the most crowded, is there a faster way to Pooh? We've not been to the park since the new rope drop procedures!  Thanks


----------



## Robo

SilSprBea said:


> We're thinking we want to rope drop Pooh since we have fast passes for 7DMT and PP later in the day. What's the best route to go?
> 
> I know it's right by 7DMT, but since the rope closest to 7DMT is the most crowded,
> *is there a faster way to Pooh?*



Nope. Go the same way as to 7DMT/
Have fun!


----------



## Wubar

Robo, these maps are unbelievable! Much thanks and gratitude for what will be a much more efficient and well-planned trip, thanks to your hard work and efforts. I, along with other WDW fans, are indebted to you for the gifts you have bestowed on us, Master DisneyCartographer! 

Trust me when I say, with a 4 year old in tow for the first time, all of that pixie dust does wear off at the end of the night, and these maps will definitely save a few steps here and there on tired toddler legs. Thank you so much! I tend to be a minimalist on what I carry into the park, or else I'd have all of these map printouts laminated, hole punched, and in a binder for easy access.


----------



## Robo

Wubar said:


> Robo, these maps are unbelievable! Much thanks and gratitude for what will be a much more efficient and well-planned trip, thanks to your hard work and efforts. I, along with other WDW fans, are indebted to you for the gifts you have bestowed on us, Master DisneyCartographer!
> 
> Trust me when I say, with a 4 year old in tow for the first time, all of that pixie dust does wear off at the end of the night, and these maps will definitely save a few steps here and there on tired toddler legs. Thank you so much! I tend to be a minimalist on what I carry into the park, or else I'd have all of these map printouts laminated, hole punched, and in a binder for easy access.



Such kind words!
Makes my day.
Thank you, *Wubar!*
Have a great trip!


----------



## BobH

Great maps! Thanks for all the work pictures are truly worth a 1000 words. Just have a question about the Magic Kingdom map that says people "may" be allowed into Main Street 60-75 minutes before official park opening.  Disney's official site says resort buses start about 45 minutes before opening. Considering average 20 minutes of travel time would a park guest be better off driving to the parks to be able to take better advantage of getting into park early? It seems like people using bus would get to the train station at about official opening time whereas hotel guests on the monorail or driving would be able to enter much earlier.


----------



## Robo

BobH said:


> 1. Disney's official site says resort buses start about 45 minutes before opening.
> 2. Considering average 20 minutes of travel time would a park guest be better off driving to the parks to be able to take better advantage of getting into park early?
> 3. It seems like people using bus would get to the train station at about official opening time whereas hotel guests on the monorail or driving would be able to enter much earlier.



1.That info is incorrect. Has been wrong for years.
2. & 3. Therefore, anything based on that incorrect info would be flawed.

*Truth: The resort to park buses begin running every day at or before 6:30AM.*


----------



## BobH

Thanks very  for the information, Robo. I am traveling with my kids and grand kids and have been trying to figure an accurate bus routine for years. I have received different answers from different cast members. Last trip (3 years ago) I would have missed an early breakfast reservation if I relied on the information the first cast member gave me. A second cast member told me that the bus came at an earlier time.


----------



## TG_WDW

These are fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## julydeya

Thank you !!!


----------



## TheSixOfUs

Wow, what a great resource.


----------



## 1st*toright

I keep coming back to these maps - anytime I have a (seemingly) obscure question about where something is, or if my logistics check out, I just find this thread and there is invariably a map that addresses my question.  Really an amazing resource!  Thanks for keeping them up to date.


----------



## Robo

1st*toright said:


> I keep coming back to these maps - anytime I have a (seemingly) obscure question about where something is, or if my logistics check out, I just find this thread and there is invariably a map that addresses my question.  Really an amazing resource!  Thanks for keeping them up to date.



Thanks for your compliments about the maps!
I try to keep up with as many important changes as I can.


----------



## N Shah

Where would you recommend waiting for Frozen Ever After Rope Drop?  I plan to arrive 45 min before park opening.  Thanks.


----------



## Robo

N Shah said:


> Where would you recommend waiting for Frozen Ever After Rope Drop?  I plan to arrive 45 min before park opening.



Depending on where the CMs decide to hold guests inside Epcot that day, pick a spot as nearest to the direction you wish to be headed when they drop the ropes.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your genius!
Thanks for all the time you spend doing all this!

As a nosy Italian nonna, I want to know, is it:
"Rob-Oh"
    OR
"Row-Bow"


Obviously you do not have to answer, but I've always wondered, lol

Sparkle on!
NonnaT


----------



## Robo

ConnecticutNonna said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE your genius!
> Thanks for all the time you spend doing all this!
> 
> As a nosy Italian nonna, I want to know, is it:
> "Rob-Oh"
> OR
> "Row-Bow"
> 
> 
> Obviously you do not have to answer, but I've always wondered, lol
> 
> Sparkle on!
> NonnaT



Hey, Nonna!

"Rob-Oh" is the what my friends at home call me.
(I could have spelled it "Robbo.")
But, "Row-Bow" is OK, too.

Thank you for the very kind words!!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Robo said:


> Hey, Nonna!
> 
> "Rob-Oh" is the what my friends at home call me.
> (I could have spelled it "Robbo.")
> But, "Row-Bow" is OK, too.
> 
> Thank you for the very kind words!!


I thought for awhile you were playing on being a "Bot", hence RowBow.  Someday, sometime I hope to run into you at WDW!  You and so many others on "The Dis" who make our planning dramatically less stressful.  I always know that I can get quick and accurate information here.  More so than anywhere else.  
Sparkle on!


----------



## 4DisneyWVUfans

Hi!! I used your maps last June. My family very much appreciated them I am going back this June . Can you tell me if all of the area in front of Casey will be reserved now for those doing the CL Fast pass offer?


----------



## Robo

4DisneyWVUfans said:


> Hi!! I used your maps last June. My family very much appreciated them I am going back this June . Can you tell me if all of the area in front of Casey will be reserved now for those doing the CL Fast pass offer?



From what I've read, they do not take all of that area.
But, as with anything at WDW, it can change at any time, and even change again...
all based on who may be in charge (and even THAT might change on any given evening.)

All I can tell you is to check when you are there.

Happy to hear that you have found the maps useful!


----------



## kandb

Is there anywhere they have a map of the whole property, including where resorts and the parks are?  Want to see distance from hotels we are staying at (YC and GF) to Disney springs.  Thanks


----------



## Alesia

kandb said:


> Is there anywhere they have a map of the whole property, including where resorts and the parks are?  Want to see distance from hotels we are staying at (YC and GF) to Disney springs.  Thanks


Google maps is your friend


----------



## Robo

kandb said:


> Is there anywhere they have a map of the whole property, including where resorts and the parks are?  Want to see distance from hotels we are staying at (YC and GF) to Disney springs.  Thanks



I have one that shows the relationships between the parks and resorts, etc. 
in the maps at the top of this thread.

Its the first map in the section named:
• *Going Place-to-Place* at WDW


----------



## kandb

Robo said:


> I have one that shows the relationships between the parks and resorts, etc.
> in the maps at the top of this thread.
> 
> Its the first map in the section named:
> • *Going Place-to-Place* at WDW




Thanks so much!


----------



## Auroraborealis18

Nice job! Thanks!


----------



## shocker

Hi Robo,

Thanks for the maps, I love them and refer to them often.  But today, I thought I noticed something maybe mislabeled?  In post #5 of the DAK w/area resorts, you have the McDonald's near the All Star Resorts labeled as the World's Largest.  I thought the McDonald's at Sand Lake Rd and I-drive held that honor (if you can call it that).  I've been to the World's Largest location (and hope to never go back) and I've been to the one you have labeled as such and I don't think they come close in size or scope.  We used the one near the All-Stars while using the running paths from the All-Stars down to Blizzard Beach and back as a lunch break and this one I would definitely return too.   Just thought you could make an update to that map if you find my suspicions to be correct.  

Thanks again for all you do.


----------



## Robo

shocker said:


> Hi Robo,
> 
> Thanks for the maps, I love them and refer to them often.  But today, I thought I noticed something maybe mislabeled?  In post #5 of the DAK w/area resorts, you have the McDonald's near the All Star Resorts labeled as the World's Largest.  I thought the McDonald's at Sand Lake Rd and I-drive held that honor (if you can call it that).  I've been to the World's Largest location (and hope to never go back) and I've been to the one you have labeled as such and I don't think they come close in size or scope.  We used the one near the All-Stars while using the running paths from the All-Stars down to Blizzard Beach and back as a lunch break and this one I would definitely return too.   Just thought you could make an update to that map if you find my suspicions to be correct.
> 
> Thanks again for all you do.



Hi *shocker,*

It was, more or less, a joke, as they used to have a sign to that effect.
(I think they were trying to take a dig at their other area store.)

I made that map SO long ago, too. (I just checked... barely shy of 10 years ago!)
I'll pull that reference off of that map when I have some time.

Thanks for your "note," and your kind words about the maps!


----------



## shocker

Robo said:


> Hi *shocker,*
> 
> It was, more or less, a joke, as they used to have a sign to that effect.
> (I think they were trying to take a dig at their other area store.)
> 
> I made that map SO long ago, too. (I just checked... barely shy of 10 years ago!)
> I'll pull that reference off of that map when I have some time.
> 
> Thanks for your "note," and your kind words about the maps!



Funny!

I think I remember them making that reference long ago, now that you mention that.  I just thought with so many people perusing those maps that they might think it is indeed that close to WDW, when it's not.  But, maybe a few will read my post and reconsider.  I even had young kids when we went and it was an awful and frenetic experience. We were lambasted with timeshare offers when we walked in the door, probably the only McDonald's in the world you could sign up for a timeshare while eating a french fry.  Others might avoid the one near All-Stars if they see that post, when that location was a normal (and acceptable) McDonald's experience and a nice walking distance option for off site dining for those All-Star locations. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Robo

shocker said:


> Funny!
> 
> I think I remember them making that reference long ago, now that you mention that.  I just thought with so many people perusing those maps that they might think it is indeed that close to WDW, when it's not.  But, maybe a few will read my post and reconsider.  I even had young kids when we went and it was an awful and frenetic experience. We were lambasted with timeshare offers when we walked in the door, probably the only McDonald's in the world you could sign up for a timeshare while eating a french fry.  Others might avoid the one near All-Stars if they see that post, when that location was a normal (and acceptable) McDonald's experience and a nice walking distance option for off site dining for those All-Star locations.
> 
> Thanks again.




OK, I just updated and replaced that old map in the DAK post at the head of this thread.

It also gave me a chance to fix (and add) a number of things that have changed over the last few years.

"We take requests" here at the Robo Maps Channel. 


Here 'tis-


----------



## Megan138

These maps are really helpful - thanks for taking the time to make them. I haven't been to Disney in four years and have a trip coming up next month. I'll be using these before we go to prepare


----------



## cpdisney

I tried looking at the maps in first post, but had trouble figuring out how many walking miles from BC to Soarin using IG. I’m taking my 80 year old mother for her first trip and have been trying to increase her stamina and need to know how many miles she should be able to do at one shot. Thanks for your help


----------



## Robo

cpdisney said:


> I tried looking at the maps in first post, but had trouble figuring out how many walking miles from BC to Soarin using IG. I’m taking my 80 year old mother for her first trip and have been trying to increase her stamina and need to know how many miles she should be able to do at one shot. Thanks for your help


About 1 mile, give or take:


----------



## BellesLibrarian

Wow!  This is so helpful!  Thank you!


----------



## Robo

BellesLibrarian said:


> Wow!  This is so helpful!  Thank you!



You're welcome, and
 to posting on the DISboards, BellesLibrarian!

I'm honored that your first post was about the maps!


----------



## RaySharpton

Always outstanding maps.

I had another thread asking about viewing the MK fireworks next to a fence in front of where they used to have reserved seating in the grassy area watch MK fireworks.  I was thinking about positioning myself in front of the gate on the next grassy area.  Do you think they will allow that on July 3rd or will they want to keep it open for traffic.
Thanks.


----------



## Robo

RaySharpton said:


> Always outstanding maps.
> 
> I had another thread asking about viewing the MK fireworks next to a fence in front of where they used to have reserved seating in the grassy area watch MK fireworks.  I was thinking about positioning myself in front of the gate on the next grassy area.  Do you think they will allow that on July 3rd or will they want to keep it open for traffic.
> Thanks.



Thank you!

There will be guests crammed into every inch of the hub.
The CMs will try to keep some lanes open, but exactly WHICH lanes
(or how successful they will be in keeping them open,) is unknown.


----------



## RaySharpton

Thank you, Robo.  My thought process was that if I was at the wrought iron fence with a grassy area in front of me, that I would be better positioned to see the castle instead of a person(s) standing directly in front of me.   This would also allow me to people watch while waiting for the fireworks and not feel as crowded once I stay put in one place.   The crowd would beside me and behind me, but not directly in front of except for the far side of the grassy area where the other wrought iron fence is located for the grassy area.   Seating in my mobility scooter puts me at a child's height viewing position.


----------



## Robo

RaySharpton said:


> Thank you, Robo.  My thought process was that if I was at the wrought iron fence with a grassy area in front of me, that I would be better positioned to see the castle instead of a person(s) standing directly in front of me.   This would also allow me to people watch while waiting for the fireworks and not feel as crowded once I stay put in one place.   The crowd would beside me and behind me, but not directly in front of except for the far side of the grassy area where the other wrought iron fence is located for the grassy area.   Seating in my mobility scooter puts me at a child's height viewing position.



I've often suggested guests (especially with kids) stand next to a fenced area (fence in front of them)
for the reasons you state.
Hope it works out for you!
Be sure the post back after your trip.


----------



## lpereira

I am totally looking for a map of where ther CL nighttime sspectacular viewing areas are for the new promo. FWIW when you google Robo magic kingdom fireworks map you actually come up


----------



## Robo

lpereira said:


> I am totally looking for a map of where ther CL nighttime sspectacular viewing areas are for the new promo. FWIW when you google Robo magic kingdom fireworks map you actually come up



I'm not sure what is the "CL Nighttime Spectacular."

Interesting to be a Google Search.


----------



## lpereira

When you book the Concierge level FP experience you also get reserved area for night time shows at all 4 parks. I'm stupidly confused as to exactly where this is:
Plaza Garden West (this is the fake grass/garden area in front of Casey's, the opposite garden from where they do the Plaza Garden dessert party)
I know exactly where the location is for the other 3 parks but for some reason this one is eluding me.


----------



## Robo

lpereira said:


> When you book the Concierge level FP experience you also get reserved area for night time shows at all 4 parks. I'm stupidly confused as to exactly where this is:
> 1. Plaza Garden West (this is the fake grass/garden area in front of Casey's, the opposite garden from where they do the Plaza Garden dessert party)
> 2. I know exactly where the location is for the other 3 parks but for some reason this one is eluding me.



1. Yes. A portion of that area is the reserved Concierge FP area for HEA in MK.
2. Have fun!


----------



## disneynanacat

Robo your maps are extremely helpful; even for an old pro like me. I've referred to this thread several times to refresh my memory & plan our days for our upcoming June 2-8th trip. Just wanted to thank you!


----------



## BOG Tom

That's a lot of work, now I need to study it


----------



## Larry Flannery

Great post, great insight...


----------



## Robo

Larry Flannery said:


> Great post, great insight...



Thanks, Larry.

 to the DISboards!


----------



## sgc

Suggestion if you have not done is an overall Disney Map showing the parks hotels etc.


----------



## Robo

sgc said:


> Suggestion if you have not done is an overall Disney Map showing the parks hotels etc.



It is the first map found in Post #7.

Click Here>>  • *Going Place-to-Place* at WDW-Post #7


----------



## phantesi

This is so helpful and I cannot imagine how much time went into these maps. Thank you so much!


----------



## Robo

phantesi said:


> This is so helpful and I cannot imagine how much time went into these maps. Thank you so much!


Glad you like them.
Thanks for the kind words, *phantesi!*


----------



## Mickey'sZebra<3

These are brilliant and so helpful! Thankyou very much


----------



## Robo

Mickey'sZebra<3 said:


> These are brilliant and so helpful! Thankyou very much



You're welcome, MZ<3 !


----------



## bookbabe626

Thanks for the maps, they’re really helpful!

I was looking at the walking/bike path between Wilderness Lodge and Ft. Wilderness, but I can’t tell where it comes out at the Fort end.  Is it close enough to Hoop-de-doo to make walking there from the Lodge feasible?  Or are we better off sticking with the boat?


----------



## Robo

bookbabe626 said:


> Thanks for the maps, they’re really helpful!
> 
> I was looking at the walking/bike path between Wilderness Lodge and Ft. Wilderness, but
> 
> 1. I can’t tell where it comes out at the Fort end.
> 2. Is it close enough to Hoop-de-doo to make walking there from the Lodge feasible?
> 3. Or are we better off sticking with the boat?


1. It comes out very near the Horse Stable/Pony Rides at the "Tri-Circle-D Ranch."
(Which you can see in the first map of the Ft. Wilderness post.)
2. Yes.
3. If you have the time and desire to walk, you certainly can.
If your intent is just to get to the Hoop faster and more directly, the boat is the way to go.


----------



## ksromack

bookbabe626 said:


> Thanks for the maps, they’re really helpful!
> 
> I was looking at the walking/bike path between Wilderness Lodge and Ft. Wilderness, but I can’t tell where it comes out at the Fort end.  Is it close enough to Hoop-de-doo to make walking there from the Lodge feasible?  Or are we better off sticking with the boat?


Will the walking trail be easily followed if we dine at AP and then walk to the Sleepy Hollow Halloween thing (which takes place in the stables)? It'll be dark.


----------



## Robo

ksromack said:


> Will the walking trail be easily followed if we dine at AP and then walk to the Sleepy Hollow Halloween thing (which takes place in the stables)? It'll be dark.



Although it is fully paved, I'd not choose to walk the path in the dark.


----------



## kandb

We are doing a split stay this August BWI/GF.  We want to go to Turf Club in Saratoga Springs.  I can't find map of where Saratoga Springs is.  Think it's near Disney Springs.  Would it be easy to get to from BWI or GF?  If we go from GF, we will have to go to MK and grab a bus.  If we go from BWI, we will go to HS and grab a bus.  Any suggestions for which hotel area is the best/closest to getting to Saratoga Springs?

NEVER MIND.  I just see that I asked this question yesterday.  A senior moment. lol


----------



## Robo

kandb said:


> We are doing a split stay this August BWI/GF.  We want to go to Turf Club in Saratoga Springs.  I can't find map of where Saratoga Springs is.  Think it's near Disney Springs.  Would it be easy to get to from BWI or GF?  If we go from GF, we will have to go to MK and grab a bus.  If we go from BWI, we will go to HS and grab a bus.  Any suggestions for which hotel area is the best/closest to getting to Saratoga Springs?



Saratoga Springs is adjacent to Disney Springs.
Opt. 1: Bus to any theme park, exit your bus, then get on the bus to Saratoga Springs.
Opt. 2: Bus to Disney Springs, walk to Saratoga Springs (via the beautiful wide new walkway bridge on the NE end of Disney Springs.)
Opt. 3: Bus to Disney Springs, take the Disney Springs to Saratoga Springs Shuttle Boat.


----------



## kandb

Looking for where Saratoga Springs Resort is compared to the two resorts we are staying at in August BWI and GF.  I am wondering which hotel is closer to Saratoga Springs.  Is there a map that shows where resorts are?


----------



## mesaboy2

kandb said:


> Looking for where Saratoga Springs Resort is compared to the two resorts we are staying at in August BWI and GF.  I am wondering which hotel is closer to Saratoga Springs.  Is there a map that shows where resorts are?



Epcot is closer to Disney Springs (and Saratoga Springs next to it) than MK, so BWI is closer to it than GF.  Nothing against Mappy McMapsterson, but any maps app or website should help you get a handle where everything is at WDW.  (Though the first map in Post #7 also answers that question.  )


----------



## sweetnjmom

Thanks for posting the updated HS map... it was very helpful for me to look.


----------



## Lewdannie

Is there a thread outlining the best or secret spots to watch the fireworks in magic Kingdom. 

For example I read recently that the garden area in front of Casey's Corner is good because often folk think it is reserved area.  Are there others?


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Lewdannie said:


> Is there a thread outlining the best or secret spots to watch the fireworks in magic Kingdom.
> 
> For example I read recently that the garden area in front of Casey's Corner is good because often folk think it is reserved area.  Are there others?


I believe the garden area in front of Casey's is reserved for Dessert party guests who have "Plaza Garden View".  There is only ONE dessert party, but TWO separate areas to watch from.  One is from the Tomorrowland Terrace, and the other Plaza Garden.


----------



## jekjones1558

Lewdannie said:


> Is there a thread outlining the best or secret spots to watch the fireworks in magic Kingdom.
> 
> For example I read recently that the garden area in front of Casey's Corner is good because often folk think it is reserved area.  Are there others?



The first post on this thread has a list of posts for various maps. Post #2 has this map:


----------



## Robo

ConnecticutNonna said:


> I believe the garden area in front of Casey's is reserved for Dessert party guests who have "Plaza Garden View".



Just to clarify, (looking at the map @jekjones1558 kindly copied into Post #269 above)
the (fenced) "Plaza Garden" area side of the Hub is the only area reserved for "Plaza Garden View" party guests.

As for the Casey's side, only a small portion of the (fenced) garden area in front of Casey's is reserved at all.
That being for the several guests who arrange for "Concierge Viewing."
The rest of that same Casey's garden area is open for "regular guests" to view the fireworks.
The number of guests who decide to go into that viewing area can vary every night.


----------



## smidgy

what about handicapped viewing areas? now that so much is ON the castle as opposed to in the air, i would think they would have spots for people in wheelchairs  so they don't have to look at everyone's backsides.


----------



## jekjones1558

smidgy said:


> what about handicapped viewing areas? now that so much is ON the castle as opposed to in the air, i would think they would have spots for people in wheelchairs  so they don't have to look at everyone's backsides.


Found this:
https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...a-happily-ever-year-old-wheelchair-im-345517/

But then I found this:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...fter-from-a-wheelchair.3683463/#post-59294297


----------



## Lewdannie

Robo said:


> The rest of that same Casey's garden area is open for "regular guests" to view the fireworks.
> The number of guests who decide to go into that viewing area can vary every night.


Thanks!


----------



## smidgy

thanks!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Robo said:


> Just to clarify, (looking at the map @jekjones1558 kindly copied into Post #269 above)
> the (fenced) "Plaza Garden" area side of the Hub is the only area reserved for "Plaza Garden View" party guests.
> 
> As for the Casey's side, only a small portion of the (fenced) garden area in front of Casey's is reserved at all.
> That being for the several guests who arrange for "Concierge Viewing."
> The rest of that same Casey's garden area is open for "regular guests" to view the fireworks.
> The number of guests who decide to go into that viewing area can vary every night.


Thanks @Robo
I should have known YOU would, of course, know the correct info!  Thank you as always, you're a huge asset to us traveling folks!


----------



## C-CMom

THANK YOU, Robo. As always, these maps are _extremely _helpful!


----------



## Frogmom6

Hello. Thanks so much for the maps! It helps so much for planning for those of us who are first timers. However, I am still confused about where the handicapped viewing areas are. We are ok with having to claim our space even two hours ahead of fireworks, but we certainly don’t want to stake out a spot and then learn later it was supposed to be reserved for those in wheelchairs. Others have advised us to find a spot with a wall directly behind a guard rail/fence, and from the photos and maps we have seen it seems like that best spot would be by the fountain in front of Casey’s. However in some maps, that fountain area is labeled “F” with a wheelchair image. Does that mean the green space/fountain area is reserved? Would we still be ok to stand behind it? Or am I misunderstanding the maps and photos somehow? 

Thanks as always!


----------



## Robo

Frogmom6 said:


> Hello. Thanks so much for the maps! It helps so much for planning for those of us who are first timers. However, I am still confused about where the handicapped viewing areas are. We are ok with having to claim our space even two hours ahead of fireworks, but we certainly don’t want to stake out a spot and then learn later it was supposed to be reserved for those in wheelchairs. Others have advised us to find a spot with a wall directly behind a guard rail/fence, and from the photos and maps we have seen it seems like that best spot would be by the fountain in front of Casey’s. However in some maps, that fountain area is labeled “F” with a wheelchair image. Does that mean the green space/fountain area is reserved? Would we still be ok to stand behind it? Or am I misunderstanding the maps and photos somehow?
> 
> Thanks as always!


The “Casey’s side” enclosed area is only partially held for VIP guests, and the wheelchair area there is only in a relatively smallish space the front of that location. The wheelchair reserved areas will be marked as early guests start arriving.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

sweetnjmom said:


> Thanks for posting the updated HS map... it was very helpful for me to look.


ok, I've searched all over, but can't seem to find the updated HS map.  Could someone point me towards it? 

Yes, I need a map to the map


----------



## Robo

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> ok, I've searched all over, but can't seem to find the updated HS map.  Could someone point me towards it?
> 
> Yes, I need a map to the map



http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/index.htm


----------



## samandryanmom

We will be at MK on December 8th. We won't arrive until late afternoon with plans to hit a few rides but mainly to see HEA and fireworks. How early should I plan to get a great spot. Can i save a spot for my two adult children also? If so, what time should they plan to rejoin me? We'll have several other MK days during our trip but they're all party days. If they need to wait with me, that's fine too.


----------



## Robo

samandryanmom said:


> We will be at MK on December 8th. We won't arrive until late afternoon with plans to hit a few rides but mainly to see HEA and fireworks.
> 1. How early should I plan to get a great spot.
> 2. Can i save a spot for my two adult children also?
> 3. If so, what time should they plan to rejoin me? We'll have several other MK days during our trip but they're all party days.
> 4. If they need to wait with me, that's fine too.



1. 45-75 min., depending on, well, EVERYTHING.
2. You can, if you are bold enough and have some way to physically do so.
3. 25 min.
4. Always, always safer.


----------



## samandryanmom

I have no problem sitting and people watching for that long. I'll let them decide if they want to join me in waiting or meet me after the show. I think I'm more excited for it than they are! I don't think I want to spend that long fending people off. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Ensusieasm

samandryanmom said:


> I have no problem sitting and people watching for that long. I'll let them decide if they want to join me in waiting or meet me after the show. I think I'm more excited for it than they are! I don't think I want to spend that long fending people off. Thanks for your advice.


It can be very difficult to hold a space for others. Two in our party of four went to Casey’s to get hot dogs for all of us. I tried to save their spot by placing a jacket and bag next to me and stretching my arms into the space while sitting on a concrete and railing structure in the hub. We had been sitting there for 90 minutes. Just before they got back with our hot dogs about 15 minutes before the fireworks began an irate dad came over and stood his daughter on the jacket pushing my arm out of the way. I had told him that a friend would be back momentarily and had gone to get food. He started a rant about how he had paid as much as me. I told him we had chosen this space an hour and a half ago. Just then my friend arrived with the food and couldn’t believe this yelling man or the foot prints on her white jacket.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

I wouldn't count on saving space...
People tend to get ugly about it.  Also, at some point (maybe 10 minutes) prior to the Fireworks starting, the CMs start herding you closer and closer together, and more forward, so that great spot you had is no longer the same spot.  So, your friends and family may not find you in the same area.
Personally, I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## BamaBornNemoNut

I have plans for late dinner at Wilderness Lodge on 12/30 and want to see the 6:30pm MK Fireworks from the area on the map that references a CM Parking Lot.  Is that still an option? - Thanks


----------



## Robo

BamaBornNemoNut said:


> I have plans for late dinner at Wilderness Lodge on 12/30 and want to see the 6:30pm MK Fireworks from the area on the map that references a CM Parking Lot.  Is that still an option? - Thanks


Yes.
Remember, *no* *audio from the show* there.


----------



## BamaBornNemoNut

Thanks. The TTC might be better then to hear the audio


----------



## Robo

BamaBornNemoNut said:


> Thanks. The TTC might be better then to hear the audio


_Much_ better.


----------



## coldice371

Thank you!


----------



## rs4600

If I am staying at the far end of BC can I get to the boats at IG without entering the park? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

rs4600 said:


> If I am staying at the far end of BC can I get to the boats at IG without entering the park? Thanks!



NONE of the boat docks or monorail stations or bus depots or gondola stations that offer park-to-park transportation are
inside any of the parks.
All are outside the parks'  gates.

The only time a valid park ticket is needed is if (IF) a guest wanted to walk THROUGH Epcot
between the International Gateway and the front gates to connect with a monorail (or parking lot) at the front gates from/to the International Gateway transportation offerings.


----------



## rs4600

Robo said:


> NONE of the boat docks or monorail stations or bus depots or gondola stations that offer park-to-park transportation are
> inside any of the parks.
> All are outside the parks'  gates.
> 
> The only time a valid park ticket is needed is if (IF) a guest wanted to walk THROUGH Epcot
> between the International Gateway and the front gates to connect with a monorail (or parking lot) at the front gates from/to the International Gateway transportation offerings.



Thank you I thought it was outside but wanted to be sure.  So then if I am staying at BC and I am at the far end near Epcot, would it make sense to catch a boat to HS there instead of over by the YC or BW? Thanks!


----------



## Robo

rs4600 said:


> Thank you I thought it was outside but wanted to be sure.  So then
> 
> if I am staying at BC and I am at the far end near Epcot, would it make sense to catch a boat to HS there instead of over by the YC or BW? Thanks!


That would be fine.
You could choose whichever boat dock is a closer walk from your starting location.

Just know that if its a TIMING issue, the shuttle leaving Epcot will first stop at Boardwalk, then Yacht & Beach, then Swan & Dolphin, then DHS.


----------



## lexmelinda

Thanks for all the great maps, Robo. I wondered if you've done an updated map of HS showing the location of construction, temporary bus stops, skyliner and new road. Is the new road from Osceola already in use? We haven't been since September and it was still under construction. Thanks.


----------



## Robo

lexmelinda said:


> Thanks for all the great maps, Robo. I wondered if you've done an updated map of HS showing the location of construction, temporary bus stops, skyliner and new road. Is the new road from Osceola already in use? We haven't been since September and it was still under construction. Thanks.


Sorry.
Some of those things are too new.
Maybe in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## lexmelinda

Thanks. I know it's a moving target at this point. It's just hard to get my head around where everything is at this point.


----------



## VicarJT

These maps are *amazing* - thank you for doing them and sharing them!


----------



## Alli76

DO you have any updates with the placement of the new Riviera resort?


----------



## Robo

Alli76 said:


> DO you have any updates with the placement of the new Riviera resort?



Very basic look at the location below.
More in the future as details/images become available.


----------



## Will Robertson

VicarJT said:


> These maps are *amazing* - thank you for doing them and sharing them!


Totally agree!


----------



## Alli76

Robo said:


> Very basic look at the location below.
> More in the future as details/images become available.
> 
> View attachment 394171



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## babyruth

planning my Feb trip, and we are not planning to stay late in MK for the fireworks so I knew right where to head to find out where else to see them  love these maps!

is the view from the Contempo 4th floor still an option, assuming that we eat in the resort prior to showtime and head there after?


----------



## Robo

babyruth said:


> planning my Feb trip, and we are not planning to stay late in MK for the fireworks so I knew right where to head to find out where else to see them  love these maps!
> 
> 1. is the view from the Contempo 4th floor still an option,
> 2. assuming that we eat in the resort prior to showtime and head there after?


1. Yes.
2. You do not have to eat at the Contemporary to view from the 4th Floor area.


----------



## bdarling

I haven’t been in a few years.  Is there a map of the Gondolas?  I know one ends in HS but that is it.  Is there a map of the entire property with the paths of the Sky Line Gondolas?  Going in Jan with 2 disabled folks and the Gondola ride would be fun for them, especially if it is near where we are staying


----------



## Robo

bdarling said:


> I haven’t been in a few years.  Is there a map of the Gondolas?  I know one ends in HS but that is it.  Is there a map of the entire property with the paths of the Sky Line Gondolas?  Going in Jan with 2 disabled folks and the Gondola ride would be fun for them, especially if it is near where we are staying


I have not made one, but below is one found elsewhere on the web.


----------



## Ivy Lexi

Hello, I just have a question regarding rope dropping FEA, I hope it's okay to post here. My family rope-dropped Frozen a couple of times and we always use the path shown on the map. I have 2 babies (ages 2 & 4), and I've found it very difficult to rope drop with a double stroller because of the more aggressive Test Track crowd mixed in. Is it okay to rope drop FEA using the less crowded Soarin' path, then cut across sometime after the Test Track crowd turns left? (edit: not necessarily for speed, I just don't know if there are any barriers in place because it is before park open).


----------



## Robo

Ivy Lexi said:


> Hello, I just have a question regarding rope dropping FEA, I hope it's okay to post here. My family rope-dropped Frozen a couple of times and we always use the path shown on the map. I have 2 babies (ages 2 & 4), and I've found it very difficult to rope drop with a double stroller because of the more aggressive Test Track crowd mixed in. Is it okay to rope drop FEA using the less crowded Soarin' path, then cut across sometime after the Test Track crowd turns left? (edit: not necessarily for speed, I just don't know if there are any barriers in place because it is before park open).



Hi Ivy,
You can certainly use any path/area that is open.

However, if any given area is not open (and even if it IS) I'd just hold back for a minute or two, let the "high-speeders"rocket by and THEN you can use the "main" path.


----------



## Tink9721

@Robo are both of the garden areas in the hub reserved for HEA every night now? I know the one in front of the Plaza is, but the one in front of Casey’s used to be open. I didn’t realize that had changed and I wasn’t able to get in there last week. Just wanted to make sure so I can get a spot earlier tomorrow night.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Hey, the maps are back!  The photobucket issues seem to have been resolved.


----------



## Robo

Tink9721 said:


> @Robo are both of the garden areas in the hub reserved for HEA every night now? I know the one in front of the Plaza is, but the one in front of Casey’s used to be open. I didn’t realize that had changed and I wasn’t able to get in there last week. Just wanted to make sure so I can get a spot earlier tomorrow night.


It varies. You just need to check the night(s) you are there.


----------



## Robo

MIChessGuy said:


> Hey, the maps are back!  The photobucket issues seem to have been resolved.


Yup.
Photobucket hosting came back on-line within the past week.

I hope things stabilize.


----------



## Tink9721

Robo said:


> It varies. You just need to check the night(s) you are there.



Okay, thank you! I’ll hope for the best tomorrow night.


----------



## Tink9721

Robo said:


> It varies. You just need to check the night(s) you are there.





Tink9721 said:


> Okay, thank you! I’ll hope for the best tomorrow night.



Update - garden was closed tonight but I did pretty good, even thought I grabbed a spot later than I planned. I was solo tonight so that helped. I really miss that garden though 

Also got a perfect, totally unobstructed view for OUAT after the post-HEA mass exodus, so that was nice too


----------



## dialane

Does anyone have a list or picture of current bus stop numbers from Magic Kingdom to the Resorts and other Parks?


----------



## justreading

dialane said:


> Does anyone have a list or picture of current bus stop numbers from Magic Kingdom to the Resorts and other Parks?


I'm having trouble inserting a photo but Orlando Park News has info about the new bus stops.


----------



## KandyM

I was just looking at the Hollywood Studios map.  I see there is a rope drop path marked on the path to toy story land.  Is that still in use?  

I hope to rope drop SDD and just wondering where to head after I am in the park.  I know about the entry procedures and the Rise BG strategies but I really have no idea how to position my family for best path to SDD after they release the crowds.  I would hate to accidentally end up in the group of people heading to MFSR.

All advice appreciated.  TIA


----------



## Robo

KandyM said:


> I was just looking at the Hollywood Studios map.  I see there is a rope drop path marked on the path to toy story land.  Is that still in use?


Yes. That is the most direct route to TSL.
Have fun.


----------



## KandyM

Thanks Robo.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, Robo.  I love your maps.  How often do Google Maps usually update WDW area?  I was trying to see if EPCOT Handicap Parking has moved or changed with all of the park front areas under construction over the past year.

I see MK Handicap Parking is the same.
I see DHS Handicap Parking has been updated with Skyliner, etc.
I'm not sure about EPCOT & AK.


----------



## Robo

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, Robo.  I love your maps.  How often do Google Maps usually update WDW area?  I was trying to see if EPCOT Handicap Parking has moved or changed with all of the park front areas under construction over the past year.
> 
> I see MK Handicap Parking is the same.
> I see DHS Handicap Parking has been updated with Skyliner, etc.
> I'm not sure about EPCOT & AK.


Hi Ray!
Unfortunately, the on-line map services can be very slow to update, and those updates can be on a completely unpredictable schedule.
Best procedure is to frequently check the online map image sites for updates.

I see that you have posted a new thread *Walt Disney World Handicap Parking Areas at Parks and Resorts* on the disABILITIES! forum. 
I will put a link to this thread on my Maps first post.


----------



## RaySharpton

Robo said:


> Hi Ray!
> Unfortunately, the on-line map services can be very slow to update, and those updates can be on a completely unpredictable schedule.
> Best procedure is to frequently check the online map image sites for updates.
> 
> I see that you have posted a new thread *Walt Disney World Handicap Parking Areas at Parks and Resorts* on the disABILITIES! forum.
> I will put a link to this thread on my Maps first post.



Oh my, Robo.  I don't think I have anywhere near the quality of work as you have.  Thank you.  I'll have to do better.


----------



## Robo

RaySharpton said:


> Oh my, Robo.  I don't think I have anywhere near the quality of work as you have.  Thank you.  I'll have to do better.


Just have fun with it. The "style" will develop as you continue to create the images.
The service provided to guests who need the info is the core of each project.


----------



## KittyKitty

Hi
I got contacted by a friend who, "Wants some tips on going to Disney World."  I thought I'd start them with a map of the whole area.  I can't seem to find a relatively new one.  One looks like the Monorail is all one line. Another has Dixie Landings as a resort.

Any place you can direct me to?

Thanks


----------



## Robo

*



*


----------



## momto2

Hi Robo,

We will be staying at YC.  I am hoping to walk to DHS.  I thought I remembered in the past seeing a path on the left side of the water way while taking the boat toward DHS.  I heard there is a shorter walk with a 'short cut' through BW near their pool area?  I tried to look it up on your maps.  I thought I saw something but it wasn't clear and looked like you walk through the building?  Also do you come out of BW to walk on that left side of the water going toward DHS or the right side?  About how long is it?  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Robo

momto2 said:


> Hi Robo,
> 
> We will be staying at YC.  I am hoping to walk to DHS.  I thought I remembered in the past seeing a path on the left side of the water way while taking the boat toward DHS.
> *1.* I heard there is a shorter walk with a 'short cut' through BW near their pool area?
> *2.* I thought I saw something but it wasn't clear and looked like you walk through the building?  Also do you come out of BW to walk on that left side of the water going toward DHS or the right side?
> *3.*  About how long is it?



*1.* When walking from Yacht Club directly to DHS, you don't pass in front of Boardwalk, so there's no need to use the "short cut."
(See the orange line on the top image below.)

But, for others who may view these posts and want further info:

*2.* There is a doorway you pass through to walk through the BW pool area.
You stay on the same side of the waterway as Boardwalk. (See second photo below.)

*3.* The walk from Epcot International Gateway takes about 25 min. or so.
Walking from other locations can be approximately that long, give or take.


----------



## rescuetink

Robo said:


> *1.* When walking from Yacht Club directly to DHS, you don't pass in front of Boardwalk, so there's no need to use the "short cut."
> (See the orange line on the top image below.)
> 
> But, for others who may view these posts and want further info:
> 
> *2.* There is a doorway you pass through to walk through the BW pool area.
> You stay on the same side of the waterway as Boardwalk. (See second photo below.)
> 
> *3.* The walk from Epcot International Gateway takes about 25 min. or so.
> Walking from other locations can be approximately that long, give or take.



I LOVE YOUR MAPS!!  Is there a current one for Disney Springs?


----------



## Robo

rescuetink said:


> I LOVE YOUR MAPS!!  Is there a current one for Disney Springs?


Thank you for the kind words.

Sorry, but I've not made a DS map.


----------



## supamaki

Robo said:


> *1.* When walking from Yacht Club directly to DHS, you don't pass in front of Boardwalk, so there's no need to use the "short cut."
> (See the orange line on the top image below.)
> 
> But, for others who may view these posts and want further info:
> 
> *2.* There is a doorway you pass through to walk through the BW pool area.
> You stay on the same side of the waterway as Boardwalk. (See second photo below.)
> 
> *3.* The walk from Epcot International Gateway takes about 25 min. or so.
> Walking from other locations can be approximately that long, give or take.


 Going from Swan to HS, is there a way to stay on the other side of the water from the walking path and still be able to get there?


----------



## Robo

supamaki said:


> Going from Swan to HS, is there a way to stay on the other side of the water from the walking path and still be able to get there?


Nope.


----------



## supamaki

Robo said:


> Nope.


Can you explain? I'm looking on google earth and can see what looks like a lot like a path on that side of the water. Am I crazy?


----------



## Robo

supamaki said:


> Can you explain? I'm looking on google earth and can see what looks like a lot like a path on that side of the water. Am I crazy?


There is no guest accessible pathway that connects DHS and the Swan on that side (west) of the lake.


----------



## FloresFour

Fantastic!  Thank you!


----------



## SeiterClan

@Robo Your maps are awesome! I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this(Mods feel free to move this if it should go a different place  but we are a family of 8 with 6 kids going to WDW for the first time ever at the end of May & my kids love looking at the actual paper maps so I wondered if anyone who is local would be willing to send us some for each park to help surprise my kids?  I would be happy to pay for postage! TIA


----------



## Robo

SeiterClan said:


> I would be happy to pay for postage! TIA


Go on eBay and you'll see many listings for WDW park maps.
The charge is about that of just paying for postage.


----------



## SeiterClan

Thanks I will check that out!


----------



## Princess Katelet

Hello!  I am absolutely terrible with directions and maps. And looking at the Disney maps is anxiety provoking, lol.  They pack SO MUCH into them and draw so much on them I can't even begin to follow them.  I am looking for very simple and easy to read maps that only list the basics, and preferably with the names of the attractions and restaurants ON the spot on the map, instead of just a number I then have to look at a key for.  I'm not interested in bathroom locations, picture spots, character greetings, popcorn wagons, or anything other than attractions and actual restaurants...for all four parks.

Does something like maps for dummies exist that I can print out??

Thanks!


----------



## Wayland10

I hope I can post this link- I really liked Easywdw.com for their maps. They’re available under each park under “Theme Park Touring”.


----------



## Princess Katelet

Those are BRILLIANT!  THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## coolbrook

I was also thinking about the map in My Disney Experience.  You can select what you want to see at the top like wait times, restrooms, restaurants, etc.  and it will ony show what you have selected.


----------



## afan

coolbrook said:


> I was also thinking about the map in My Disney Experience.  You can select what you want to see at the top like wait times, restrooms, restaurants, etc.  and it will ony show what you have selected.



I agree with this, and if you click on the attraction, restaurant or whatever on the map it'll give you the option to get directions and it'll tell you how to get there from where you are.


----------



## Jason McClure

Hello. Just found these awesome maps. I noticed no one has posted in a while and I just wanted to make sure that these were all still up to date and accurate? We will be going in September and they will be a big help. Thanks


----------



## scrappinginontario

I took a look and unfortunately they are all out of date and not current.  The person who created them is not currently active on DISboards and I'm not sure where they obtained their information.

With the exception of the Epcot and DHS, the maps are still fairly usable.  

Thank you for brining this to our attention.  For now I will add a disclaimer to the beginning of post 1.


----------



## DLRExpert

Did not read the whole thread, but have a question.
What is the best route for Early Entry RD to Peter Pan?


----------



## scrappinginontario

DLRExpert said:


> Did not read the whole thread but have a question.
> What is th8e best route for Early Entry RD to Peter Pan?


I would recommend asking that in the Early Theme Park Entry thread.

I’m pretty sure it’s to enter via the path that heads towards the tea cups but then vere left where Merida used to greet and go behind the castle.  Others on that thread have discussed access to Peter Pan I’d you do a search on that thread.


----------



## Mischievous Daisy

scrappinginontario said:


> I took a look and unfortunately they are all out of date and not current.  The person who created them is not currently active on DISboards and I'm not sure where they obtained their information.
> 
> With the exception of the Epcot and DHS, the maps are still fairly usable.
> 
> Thank you for brining this to our attention.  For now I will add a disclaimer to the beginning of post 1.


Did not realize @Robo  was not "here" anymore.  He was a really good source of information and his maps were a labor of love!


----------



## pwdebbie

Mischievous Daisy said:


> Did not realize @Robo  was not "here" anymore.  He was a really good source of information and his maps were a labor of love!


I loved these maps too when they were more useful.  I sure hope nothing has happened to him and he will come back with new maps.


----------



## Sweettears

pwdebbie said:


> I loved these maps too when they were more useful.  I sure hope nothing has happened to him and he will come back with new maps.


He’s been absent for awhile. I started a Where is Robo thread but nothing has come up


----------

